# International chain hotels and global hotel brands in Istanbul



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

With Istanbul being one of the most popular touristic destinations in the world (being the 8th most visited by international tourists global city in the world in the year 2019), the city remains one of the most coveted global locations for international hotel chains and global hotel brands. (In 2019, 14 million 906 thousand 663 foreign tourists visited Istanbul, the highest ever number of foreign tourists visiting the city in one year).

Below follows the list of all international chain hotels and global hotel brands operating in Istanbul as of 11 June 2021. (The hotels follow in the chronological order of their opening).

As of 11 June 2021, the total number of the international chain hotels operating in Istanbul stood at 153 (detailed list of these hotels is provided below).

Another 21 international chain hotels are currently at advanced stages of development, scheduled to open between June 2021 and September 2022 (detailed list of these pipeline hotels is also provided below).


*1) Hilton Bosphorus Hotel (499 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1955.* *Hotel web site - Hilton Istanbul Bosphorus, Turkey Hotel* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



2) Swissotel The Bosphorus Hotel (566 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1991.* *Hotel web site - Swissotel The Bosphorus - Luxury Hotel In Istanbul - Swissôtel Hotels And Resorts* *International Hotel Chain - Swissôtel Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).*



*3) Çırağan Palace Kempinski Hotel (313 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - 1991.* *Hotel web site - http://www.kempinski.com/en/istanbul/ciragan-palace/overview/* *International Hotel Chain - Kempinski Hotels & Resorts.



4) Grand Hyatt Hotel (360 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1991.* *Hotel web site - Luxury Istanbul Hotel Near Taksim Square | Grand Hyatt Istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - Grand Hyatt Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



5) Conrad Bosphorus Hotel (590 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1992.* *Hotel web site - http://conradhotels3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/conrad-istanbul-bosphorus-ISTHCCI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Conrad Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



6) Renaissance Polat Hotel (414 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1993.* *Hotel web site - Renaissance Polat Istanbul Hotel* *International Hotel Chain - Renaissance Hotels (Marriott International).*



*7) Four Seasons at Sultanahmet Hotel (65 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1996.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul Luxury 5-Star Hotel | Four Season Istanbul at Sultanahmet* *International Hotel Chain - Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts.



8) Ceylan InterContinental Hotel (388 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1996.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/intercontinental/hotels/gb/en/istanbul/istha/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - InterContinental Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Sheraton hotel (since its opening in 1975), the hotel was rebranded in 1996 following the management agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



9) The Ritz-Carlton Hotel (244 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - October 2001.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - The Ritz-Carlton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



10) Holiday Inn Istanbul City Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - July 2003.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istmc/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Olcay Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1973), the hotel was rebranded in 2003 following the franchise agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).*



*11) Best Western Empire Palace Hotel (40 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - April 2004.* *Hotel web site - Hotel in Istanbul, Sirkeci | Best Western Empire Palace* *International Hotel Chain - Best Western Hotels & Resorts.*



*12) Radisson Blu Bosphorus Hotel (120 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - December 2005.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).*



*13) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham City Center Hotel (176 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - December 2005.* *Hotel web site - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul City Center | Istanbul, TR Hotels* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



14) Ibis Istanbul Zeytinburnu Hotel (228 Rooms).* *Date opened - March 2007.* *Hotel web site* - *ibis Istanbul Zeytinburnu* *International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



15) Novotel Istanbul City Zeytinburnu Hotel (208 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2007.* *Hotel web site - Novotel Istanbul Zeytinburnu* *International Hotel Chain - Novotel Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).*



*16) Ramada by Wyndham Old City Hotel (100 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - July 2007. * *Hotel web site - Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Old City | Istanbul, TR Hotels* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Color Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1993), the hotel was rebranded in 2007 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels).



17) Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul (34 Serviced Residences on Floors 4 to 11 in Tower B).* *Date opened - August 2007.* *Hotel web site - Luxury 5 Star Residences In Esentepe, Istanbul | Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - Kempinski Residences (Kempinski Hotels & Resorts).



18) Marriott Istanbul Asia Hotel (238 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - August 2007.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul Marriott Hotel Asia* *International Hotel Chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



19) Holiday Inn Airport Hotel (330 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2007.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istap/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).*



*20) Four Seasons at the Bosphorus Hotel (170 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - June 2008.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul Luxury Hotel | Four Seasons Hotel Istanbul at the Bosphorus* *International Hotel Chain - Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts.*



*21) W Hotel (140 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - April 2008.* *Hotel web site - Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy* *International Hotel Chain - W Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



22) Park Hyatt Maçka Palas Hotel (90 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2008.* *Hotel web site - Luxury, Five-Star Hotel in Istanbul | Park Hyatt Istanbul – Maçka Palas* *International Hotel Chain - Park Hyatt Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



23) Sheraton Ataköy Hotel (285 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2009.* *Hotel web site - Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy* *International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly Crowne Plaza Istanbul Ataköy hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1989), the hotel was rebranded in 2009 following the franchise agreement with Marriott Bonvoy).



24) Courtyard by Marriott Istanbul West Hotel (264 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - May 2009.* *Hotel web site - Courtyard Istanbul West* *International Hotels Chain - Courtyard by Marriott Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



25) Holiday Inn Şişli Hotel (168 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - June 2009.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istsi/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).*



*26) Fraser Place Anthill Istanbul Hotel (116 Serviced Apartments on Floors 40 to 52).* *Date opened - January 2011.* *Hotel web site - Serviced Apartments In Istanbul | Fraser Place Anthill* *International Hotel Chain - Fraser Place (Frasers Hospitality).



27) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Old Town Hotel (171 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2011.* *Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...on-hotel-istanbul-old-town-ISTOTDI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).*



*28) Crowne Plaza Harbiye Hotel (285 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2011.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istih/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).*



*29) DoubleTree By Hilton Istanbul - Moda Hotel (247 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2011.* *Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...hilton-hotel-istanbul-moda-ISTIMDI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).*



*30) Crowne Plaza Istanbul Asia Hotel (336 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - April 2011.* *Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istit/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Viaport Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2010), the hotel was rebranded in 2011 following the franchise agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



31) Hilton Garden Inn Golden Horn Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2011.* *Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...stanbul-golden-horn-turkey-ISTGHGI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).*



*32) Holiday Inn Express Altunizade Hotel (76 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2011.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istal/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).*



*33) Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Asia Hotel (92 Rooms).* *Date opened - January 2012. * *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-asia/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



34) Le Méridien Etiler Hotel (259 Rooms, Suites and Serviced Apartments).* *Date opened - January 2012.* *Hotel web site - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/lemeridien/property/overview/index.html?language=en_US&propertyID=3618* *International Hotel Chain - Le Méridien Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).*



*35) Radisson Blu Asia Hotel (195 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2012.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-blu-istanbul-asia* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



36) Renaissance Polat Bosphorus Hotel (214 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - August 2012.* *Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istbo-renaissance-istanbul-polat-bosphorus-hotel/* *International Hotels Chain - Renaissance Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



37) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Ataköy Hotel (102 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - October 2012.* *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramad...ada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-atakoy/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites (Wyndham Hotel Group).



38) Gezi Hotel Bosphorus, A Member of Design Hotels (67 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - October 2012.* *Hotel web site -  https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istds-gezi-hotel-bosphorus-istanbul-a-member-of-design-hotels/* *International Hotel Chain - Design Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly Gezi Hotel Bosphorus (since its opening in March 2011), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Design Hotels).



39) Ramada By Wyndham Taksim Hotel (108 Rooms).* *Date opened - October 2012.* *Hotel web site -  https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-taksim/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly The Madison Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1997), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels)*.



*40) Ramada by Wyndham Grand Bazaar Hotel (72 Rooms).* *Date opened - November 2012.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-istanbul-grand-bazaar/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Park Savur Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2000), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels).



41) DoubleTree by Hilton Avcılar Hotel (227 Rooms).* *Date opened - December 2012.* *Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ton-hotel-istanbul-avcilar-ISTAVDI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).*



*42) Wyndham Grand Kalamış Marina Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - January 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/turke...hotel-overview?EID=WY:20151106:HP:GRAND:44971* *International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).*



*43) Mercure Altunizade Hotel (140 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - January 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-8973-mercure-istanbul-altunizade/index.shtml* *International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).*



*44) Ibis Esenyurt Hotel (156 Rooms)*. *Date opened - January 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-8007-ibis-istanbul-esenyurt/index.shtml* *International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).*



*45) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Tekstilkent Hotel (322 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-plaza-istanbul-tekstilkent/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).*



*46) Retaj Royale Hotel (187 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.retajroyaleistanbul.com/index.php* *International Hotel Chain - Retaj Hotels.*



*47) Shangri-La Bosphorus Hotel (186 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - May 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.shangri-la.com/istanbul/shangrila/* *International Hotel Chain - Shangri-La Hotels and Resorts.*



*48) Radisson Blu Pera Hotel (130 Rooms).* *Date opened - June 2013.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-pera* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).*



*49) Wyndham Grand Europe Hotel (307 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - July 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/wyndham-grand-istanbul-europe/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



50) Hilton Bomonti Hotel & Conference Center (840 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - January 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/tu...otel-and-conference-center-ISTBHHI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



51) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Bayrampaşa Hotel (128 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - January 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-encore-istanbul-bayrampasa/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).*



*52) Radisson Blu Şişli Hotel (291 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2014.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-sisli* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).*



*53) Radisson Blu Tuzla Hotel & Spa (254 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2014.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-tuzla* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



54) Marriott Şişli Hotel (259 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - March 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdt-istanbul-marriott-hotel-sisli/* *International Hotel Chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



55) Hampton by Hilton Kayaşehir Hotel (144 Rooms).* *Date opened - April 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...-hilton-istanbul-kayasehir-ISTKBHX/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).*



*56) AC Hotel Istanbul Maçka (98 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - July 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istac-ac-hotel-istanbul-macka/* *International Hotel Chain - AC Hotels by Marriott (Marriott Bonvoy).



57) Raffles Istanbul Zorlu Center Hotel (180 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.raffles.com/istanbul/* *International Hotel Chain - Raffles Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).*



*58) Hilton Kozyatağı Hotel (317 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-kozyatagi-ISTKOHI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).*



*59) Wyndham Grand Levent Hotel (389 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2014.* *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndham-grand/istanbul-turkey/wyndham-istanbul-levent/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



60) Crowne Plaza Oryapark Hotel (196 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - Ekim 2014.* *Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istur/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



61) 10 Karaköy, A Morgans Original Hotel (71 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2014.* *Hotel web site* - *https://www.sbe.com/hotels/originals/10-karakoy* *International Hotel Chain - The House of Originals (SBE Hotels & Residences).



62) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Şişli Hotel (65 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - December 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-sisli/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham (Wyndham Hotel Group).



63) Ramada by Wyndham Florya Hotel (90 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - January 2015.* *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-florya/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



64) Hilton Garden Inn Atatürk Airport Hotel (227 Rooms).* *Date opened - January 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...n-istanbul-ataturk-airport-ISTIAGI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



65) Hyatt Regency Ataköy Hotel (284 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - January 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://istanbulatakoy.regency.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hyatt Regency Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



66) The St. Regis Hotel (118 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/stregis/property/overview/index.html?language=en_US&propertyID=4023* *International Hotel Chain - St. Regis Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



67) Holiday Inn Express Istanbul Airport Hotel (110 Rooms).* *Date opened - February 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/isthk/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).*



*68) Soho House Istanbul Hotel (87 Rooms).* *Date opened - March 2015.* *Hotel web site - https://www.sohohouseistanbul.com/en* *International Hotel Chain - Soho House Hotels.*



*69) Mövenpick Golden Horn Hotel (137 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - April 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.moevenpick-hotels.com/en/europe/turkey/istanbul/istanbul-golden-horn/overview/* *International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



70) DoubleTree by Hilton Tuzla Hotel (84 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - May 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ilton-hotel-istanbul-tuzla-ISTTIDI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



71) Park Inn by Radisson Atatürk Airport Hotel (154 Rooms).* *Date opened - May 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.parkinn.com/airport-hotel-istanbul-ataturk* *International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Carlson Rezidor Hotel Group).*



*72) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Kartal Hotel (92 Rooms).* *Date opened - June 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-encore-istanbul/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).*



*73) DoubleTree by Hilton Piyalepaşa Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - August 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...-hotel-istanbul-piyalepasa-ISTIKDI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).*



*74) Burgu Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (113 Serviced Apartments).* *Date opened - September 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.rotana.com/arjaanhotelapartments/turkey/istanbul/burguarjaanbyrotana* *International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation, PJSC).*



*75) Tango Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (131 Serviced Apartments).* *Date opened - September 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.rotana.com/arjaanhotelapartments/turkey/istanbul/tangoarjaanbyrotana* *International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation, PJSC).



76) Hilton Garden Inn Beylikdüzü Hotel (126 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - September 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...en-inn-istanbul-beylikduzu-ISTBEGI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



77) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Merter Hotel (200 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - October 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-merter/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites (Wyndham Hotel Group).*



*78) Holiday Inn Kadıköy Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2015.* *Hotel web site - https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/ISTKA* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).*



*79) Crowne Plaza Istanbul Florya Hotel (306 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istfl/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



80) Sheraton Grand Ataşehir Hotel (165 Rooms and Suites on Floors 18 to 27).* *Date opened - December 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=4097* *International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).*



*81) Hampton by Hilton Ataköy Hotel (86 Rooms).* *Date opened - January 2016.* *Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...hilton-istanbul-atakoy-ISTATHX/index.html[/B] International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



82) Pullman Istanbul Hotel & Convention Center (403 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-9429-pullman-istanbul-airport-and-convention-center/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Pullman Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Pullman Istanbul Airport Hotel & Convention Center is located in the same building with the 377-room Mercure Istanbul Airport Hotel).



83) Radisson Blu Ataköy Hotel (133 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-atakoy International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the Ottomare Suites Residence hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2015), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following a franchise agreement with Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts).



84) Fraser Place Antasya Hotel (80 Serviced Apartments on Floors 36 to 42). Date opened - February 2016. Hotel web site - http://antasya-istanbul.frasershospitality.com/en International Hotel Chain - Fraser Place (Frasers Hospitality).



85) Novotel Bosphorus Hotel (200 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel...l-bosphorus-opening-february-2016/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Novotel Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



86) Clarion Mahmutbey Hotel (245 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.choicehotels.com/turkey/istanbul/clarion-hotels/tu041 International Hotel Chain - Clarion Hotels (Choice Hotels International).



87) DoubleTree by Hilton Sirkeci Hotel (113 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2016. Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ton-hotel-istanbul-sirkeci-ISTSIDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Hotel Prince (since the hotel's first opening in 1999), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following the franchise agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels).



88) Ramada by Wyndham Golden Horn Hotel (112 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-golden-horn/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites (Wyndham Hotel Group).



89) Mercure Istanbul West Hotel & Convention Center (377 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-9428-mercure-istanbul-airport/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(The dual-branded and connected hotel project in Istanbul, Mercure Istanbul Airport Hotel is located in the same building with the 403-room Pullman Istanbul Airport Hotel & Convention Center).



90) Clarion Golden Horn Hotel (185 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.choicehotels.com/turkey/istanbul-beyoglu-sutluce/clarion-hotels/tu043 International Hotel Chain - Clarion Hotels (Choice Hotels International).



91) Ibis Istanbul West Hotel (96 Rooms). Date opened - July 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-9815-ibis-istanbul-airport-/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



92) Room Mate Emir Hotel (47 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2016. Hotel web site - https://room-matehotels.com/en/emir/ International Hotel Chain - Room Mate Hotels.



93) Hampton by Hilton Kurtköy Hotel (145 Rooms). Date opened - September 2016. Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...ilton-istanbul-kurtkoy-ISTSGHX/index.html[/B] International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



94) Hampton by Hilton Zeytinburnu Hotel (162 Rooms). Date opened - September 2016. Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...n-istanbul-zeytinburnu-ISTZEHX/index.html[/B] International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



95) Mercure Istanbul Bomonti Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-A4N1-mercure-istanbul-bomonti/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(Formerly the Imperial Hotel Bomonti (since the hotel's first opening in 1999), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).



96) Tryp by Wyndham Taksim Hotel (48 Rooms). Date opened - November 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-taksim/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



97) Fairmont Quasar Istanbul Hotel (209 Rooms and Suites and 64 Serviced Residences). Date opened - December 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.fairmont.com/istanbul International Hotel Chain - Fairmont Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



98) Radisson Blu Residence, Istanbul Batışehir (171 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - February 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-batisehir International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



99) Ibis Istanbul Tuzla Hotel (200 Rooms). Date opened - April 2017. Hotel web site - http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-9544-ibis-istanbul-tuzla-hotel/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



100) Golden Tulip Bayrampaşa Hotel (169 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.goldentulip.com/en/hotels/golden-tulip-istanbul-bayrampasa International Hotel Chain - Golden Tulip Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Louvre Hotels Group).



101) Park Inn by Radisson Istanbul Asia Kavacık Hotel (110 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-asia-kavacik International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Asia Princess Hotel (since its opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2017 following the franchise agreement with Park Inn by Radisson Hotels).



102) Holiday Inn Tuzla Bay Hotel (142 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/ISTTB International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



103) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Topkapı Hotel (216 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017.  Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...by-hilton-istanbul-topkapi-ISTTODI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



104) Somerset Maslak Istanbul Hotel (149 Serviced Residences). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.somerset.com/en/turkey/istanbul/somerset-maslak-istanbul/index.html International Hotel Chain - Somerset Serviced Residences (The Ascott Limited).



105) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Basin Ekspres (140 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-basin-ekspres/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Airport Hotel is located in the same building with the 52-room Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham Istanbul Airport Hotel).



106) Park Inn by Radisson Istanbul Ataşehir Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-atasehir International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



107) Mercure Istanbul Ümraniye Hotel (124 Rooms). Date opened - December 2017. Hotel web site - http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-B2J8-mercure-istanbul-umraniye/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group). 

(Formerly Rescate Hotel Asia Istanbul (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2017 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).



108) Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Alibeyköy Hotel (144 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2018. Hotel web site -  https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-alibeykoy/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group). 



109) The Galata Istanbul Hotel - MGallery (83 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2018. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/9857/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - The MGallery Hotel Collection (Accor Hotels Group). 



110) Ibis Styles Bomonti Hotel (86 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hote...tanbul-bomonti/index.shtml#origin=accorhotels International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group). 



111) Millennium Istanbul Golden Horn Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2018. Hotel web site -  https://www.millenniumhotels.com/en/istanbul/millennium-istanbul-golden-horn/ International Hotel Chain - Millennium Hotels and Resorts.



112) Centro Westside Hotel (152 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.rotana.com/centrohotels/turkey/istanbul/centrowestside International Hotel Chain - Centro Hotels (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation). 

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Centro Westside Hotel is located in the same building with the 153-room Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel). 



113) Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (153 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.rotana.com/newsarticle/1921 International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation). 

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel is located in the same building with the 152-room Centro Westside Hotel).



114) Park Inn by Radisson Odayeri Hotel (97 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-odayeri International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



115) Holiday Inn Istanbul - Old City Hotel (107 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istod/hoteldetail 
International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Best Western Premier Senator Hotel Istanbul - Old City (since its opening in 1994) and Senator Hotel Istanbul Old City, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



116) Hilton Bakırköy Hotel & Conference Center (306 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2018. Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-bakirkoy-ISTIBHI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



117) The Sofa Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (82 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istak-sofa-hotel-istanbul-autograph-collection/ International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly The Sofa Hotel Istanbul (since its opening in 2006), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Autograph Collection Hotels).



118) Hilton Istanbul Maslak Hotel (305 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2018. Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-maslak-ISTMAHI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Mövenpick hotel (since its opening in 1990), Princess hotel, Sheraton hotel, and Steigenberger hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Hilton Hotels & Resorts). 



119) Ramada by Wyndham Beylikdüzü Hotel (120 Rooms). Date opened - August 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-by-wyndham-beylikduzu/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



120) Occidental Pera Hotel (61 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2018. Hotel web site -  https://www.barcelo.com/en-us/occidental-hotels/hotels/turkey/istanbul/occidental-pera-istanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Occidental Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).

(Formerly Grace hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1980), Miapera hotel and Room Mate Kerem hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Occidental Hotels & Resorts of Barceló Hotel Group).



121) Barceló Istanbul Hotel (270 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.barcelo.com/en-us/barcelo-hotels/hotels/turkey/istanbul/barcelo-istanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Barceló Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).

(Formerly Martı Istanbul hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Barceló Hotels & Resorts of Barceló Hotel Group).



122) Crowne Plaza Istanbul - Old City Hotel (282 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istbm/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Ramada hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1985), Merit Antique hotel, Crowne Plaza Istanbul Old City hotel and Wyndham Old City hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts of InterContinental Hotel Group).



123) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Sancaktepe Hotel (141 Rooms). Date opened - December 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-by-wyndham-istanbul-sancaktepe/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Damatris Palace hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2017), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Tryp by Wyndham Hotels of Wyndham Hotel Group).



124) Ibis Styles Ataşehir Hotel (76 Rooms). Date opened - January 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B4D7-ibis-styles-istanbul-atasehir/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



125) Radisson Blu Hotel, Vadistanbul (193 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-vadistanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



126) Yotel Istanbul Airport Hotel (451 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.yotel.com/en/hotels/yotel-istanbul-airport-landside International Hotel Chain - Yotel Hotels).

(Yotel Istanbul Airport Hotel comprises two parts - Yotel Istanbul Airport (Landside) with 277 rooms and YotelAir Istanbul Airport (Airside) with 174 rooms).



127) Radisson Residences, Vadistanbul (169 Apartment-style Rooms). Date opened - May 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.radisson.com/istanbul-hotel-tr-34485/istzd International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



128) Mercure Istanbul Sirkeci Hotel (59 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B4D8-mercure-istanbul-sirkeci/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



129) Holiday Inn Express Istanbul - Atakoy Metro Hotel (73 Rooms). Date opened - June 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istam/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group)



130) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Esentepe Hotel (104 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2019. Hotel web site - https://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/h...y-hilton-istanbul-esentepe-ISTESDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)

(Formerly Biz Cevahir hotel (since its opening in 2013), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the management agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels of Hilton Worldwide).



131) Sheraton Istanbul City Center Hotel (254 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsd-sheraton-istanbul-city-center/ International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)

(Formerly Titanic Downtown Beyoglu hotel (since its opening in 2018), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Sheraton Hotels & Resorts of Marriott International).



132) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Basin Express Hotel (67 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-encore-istanbul-basin-express/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



133) Mercure Istanbul Bakırköy Hotel (93 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B634-mercure-istanbul-bakirkoy/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(Formerly Blue Regency hotel (since the hotel's first opening in ...), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).



134) Radisson Residencies Avrupa TEM (141 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date opened - September 2019. Hotel web site -  https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-avrupa-tem-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Avrupa TEM Residences" (since the hotel's first opening in December 2011), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotels & Resorts).



135) Sofitel Istanbul Taksim Hotel (202 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B656-sofitel-istanbul-taksim-opening-november-2019/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Sofitel Hotels and Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



136) Six Senses Kocatas Mansions, Istanbul Hotel (45 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.sixsenses.com/en/resorts/kocatas-mansions-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Six Senses Hotels, Resorts and Spas (InterContinental Hotels Group).



137) Hagia Sophia Mansions Istanbul, Curio Collection by Hilton Hotel (78 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/isthsqq-hagia-sofia-mansions-istanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Curio Collection by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)

(Formerly Yesil Ev hotel (since the hotel's first opening in April 2010), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Curio Collection by Hilton Hotels).



138) JW Marriott Istanbul Bosphorus (130 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site -  International Hotel Chain - JW Marriott Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)



139) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Topkapi Hotel (78 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-by-wyndham-istanbul-topkapi/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



140) Delta Hotels Istanbul Halic Hotel (126 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdk-delta-hotels-istanbul-halic/ International Hotel Chain - Delta Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



141) La Quinta by Wyndham Istanbul Gunesli Hotel (404 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/en-uk/laquinta/istanbul-turkey/la-quinta-istanbul-gunesli/overview International Hotel Chain - La Quinta Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



142) Occidental Taksim Hotel (149 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.barcelo.com/en-ww/occidental-taksim/ International Hotel Chain - Occidental Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).



143) Radisson Istanbul Sultanhamet Hotel (28 Rooms). Date opened - March 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-istanbul-sultanahmet International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Best Western Citadel Hotel (since its opening in 2006), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotel Group).



144) Radisson President Beyazit Istanbul Hotel (201 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-beyazit-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Best Western Plus The President Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in ...), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotel Group).



145) DoubleTree by Hilton Ümraniye Hotel (240 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2020. Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...rden-inn-istanbul-umraniye-ISTUMGI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Hilton Garden Inn Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in May 2017), the hotel was rebranded in June 2020 following the franchise agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels).



146) Hilton Mall of Istanbul Hotel (175 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istmihi-hilton-mall-of-instanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



147) The Artisan Istanbul MGallery Hotel (136 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2020. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/9176/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - The MGallery Hotel Collection (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly "Mercure Istanbul Taksim Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in June 2014), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with The MGallery Hotel Collection).



148) Mövenpick Living Istanbul West (87 Hotel Apartments). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B868/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



149) Days Hotel by Wyndham Maltepe (80 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/days-inn/istanbul-turkey/days-hotel-istanbul-maltepe/overview International Hotel Chain - Days Inn by Wyndham Hotels ( Wyndham Hotel Group).*



*150) Sheraton Levent Hotel (248 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - May 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsl-sheraton-istanbul-levent/* *International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



151) The Bank Hotel Istanbul, A Member of Design Hotels (63 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - May 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istvk-the-bank-hotel-istanbul-a-member-of-design-hotels* *International Hotel Chain - Design Hotels (Marriott International).

(Formerly Vault Karakoy, The House Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in May 2014), the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with Design Hotels).*



*152) Ibis Styles Merter (211 Rooms).* *Date opened - May 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B430/index.en.shtml* *International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).*



*153) Orientbank Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (36 Rooms and Suites).* * Date opened - June 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istar-orientbank-hotel-istanbul-autograph-collection/* *International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott International).*



*154) Tryp by Wyndham Atasehir (84 Rooms and Suites).* *Date to be opened - June 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-atasehir/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts).



155) Ramada by Wyndham Şile Hotel (76 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - June 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-sile/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group). 



156) Mandarin Oriental Bosphorus Hotel (100 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - August 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.mandarinoriental.com/istanbul/bosphorus/luxury-hotel International Hotel Chain - Mandarin Oriental Hotels & Resorts.



157) Wanda Vista Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites & 320 Serviced Residences). Date to be opened - August 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wandahotels.com/en/hotel/wanda-vista-istanbul-booking-65-130 International Hotel Chain - Wanda Vista Hotels & Resorts.*



*158) **DoubleTree by Hilton Atasehir Hotel (316 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date to be opened - September 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istdadi-doubletree-istanbul-atasehir/* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Silence Istanbul Hotel & Convention Center (since the hotel's first opening in August 2013), the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels).*



*159) Four Points by Sheraton Kagithane Hotel (173 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - September 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istfk-four-points-istanbul-kagithane/ International Hotel Chain - Four Points by Sheraton Hotels (Marriott International).



160) Delta Hotels Istanbul Levent Hotel (232 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istld-delta-hotels-istanbul-levent/ International Hotel Chain - Delta Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



161) Address Hotel & Residences (182 Rooms and Suites and 197 Serviced Residences). Date to be opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.addresshotels.com/en/future-destinations/ International Hotel Chain - Address Hotels & Resorts.



162) Mövenpick Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen Airport Hotel (294 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B883/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



163) Mövenpick Istanbul Bosphorus Hotel (240 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/A477/index.en.shtml  International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).*

*(Formerly 'The Plaza Hotel Istanbul" (since the hotel's first opening in 1995) and, later, the “Mercure Istanbul City Bosphorus Hotel”, the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with the "Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



164) Residence Inn by Marriott Ataşehir Hotel (125 Rooms and Suites).* *Date to be opened - October 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istri-residence-inn-istanbul-atasehir/* *International Hotel Chain - Residence Inn by Marriott Hotels (Marriott International).



165) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Avcilar Hotel (111 Rooms). Date to be opened - November 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-encore-istanbul-avcilar/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).*



*166) Mercure Istanbul Batişehir Hotel (... Rooms and Suites).* *Date to be opened - December 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B860/index.en.shtml* *International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(Formerly "Four Points by Sheraton Batişehir" hotel (since the hotel's first opening in October 2015) and "Ever Hotel Europe", the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).*



*167) Jumeirah Marina Istanbul Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites & 62 Residences).* *Date to be opened - December 2021.* *Hotel web site - ...* *International Hotel Chain - Jumeirah Hotels & Resorts.*



*168) Days Hotel by Wyndham Esenyurt (176 Rooms and Suites).* *Date to be opened - December 2021.* *Hotel web site - ...* *International Hotel Chain - Days Inn by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).*



*169) Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Old City Hotel (73 Rooms). Date to be opened - December 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istithx-hampton-istanbul-old-city/ International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



170) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Maltepe Hotel (174 Rooms). Date to be opened - December 2021. Hotel web site - ... International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group). 



171) The Peninsula Istanbul Hotel (177 Rooms and Suites).* *Date to be opened - January 2022.* *Hotel web site - https://www.peninsula.com/en/istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - Peninsula Hotels & Resorts (The Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels, Limited).*



*172) Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel (268 Rooms and Suites).* *Date to be opened - January 2022.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsi-sheraton-istanbul-esenyurt/* *International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



173) Crowne Plaza Tuzla Viaport Marina Hotel (259 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - April 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/isttv/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).*



*174) Radisson Hotel Apartments Delta Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel (240 Hotel Apartments).* *Date to be opened - September 2022.* *Hotel web site -  https://www.hotel-online.com/press_releases/release/radisson-hotel-group-to-develop-radisson-hotel-apartments-delta-istanbul-esenyurt/* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

25 tallest international chain hotels in Istanbul are listed below. These hotels range in height from 25 to 54 above-ground floors and from 100 to 200 meters.

*1) Fraser Place Anthill Istanbul - 54 floors & 195 meters. 
Hotel capacity - 116 Serviced Apartments (on floors 40 to 52). 
International hotel chain - Frasers Hospitality. 









2) Address Istanbul Hotel & Residences - 51 floors & 199.3 meters. (Planned opening - October 2021).
Hotel capacity - 182 Rooms and Suites & 197 Serviced Residences. 
International hotel chain - Address Hotels & Resorts. *









*3) Fairmont Istanbul Hotel - 42 floors. 
Hotel capacity - 209 Rooms and Suites & 64 Serviced Residences. 
International hotel chain - Fairmont Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotel Group). 

















4) Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel - 42 floors. (Planned opening - March 2022).
Hotel capacity - 268 Rooms and Suites & 232 Serviced Residences. 
International hotel chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). 









5) Fraser Place Antasya - 42 floors. 
Hotel capacity - 80 Serviced Apartments (on floors 36 to 42). 
International hotel chain - Frasers Hospitality. 

























6) Wanda Vista Hotel & Residences - 37 floors. (Planned opening - August 2021).
Hotel capacity - 150 Rooms and Suites & 320 Serviced Residences.
International hotel chain - Wanda Vista Hotels & Resorts. 









7) Hilton Bomonti Hotel - 36 floors. 
Hotel capacity - 840 Rooms and Suites. 
International hotel chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide). 









8) The Ritz-Carlton Hotel - 34 floors & 141 meters. 
Hotel capacity - 244 Rooms and Suites. 
International hotel chain - The Ritz-Carlton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). 

















9) Wyndham Grand Levent Hotel - 34 floors. 
Hotel capacity - 389 Rooms and Suites. 
International hotel chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). 









10) Marriott Şişli Hotel - 35 floors & 135.13 meters.
Hotel capacity - 259 Rooms and Suites.
International hotel chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). *

















*11) Centro WestSide Hotel & WestSide Arjaan by Rotana Hotel - 34 floors & 124 meters. (Both dually-branded hotels are located in the same building).
Both hotels' capacity - 152 Rooms and Suites (Centro WestSide Istanbul) & 153 Serviced Apartments (WestSide Arjaan by Rotana). 
International hotel chain - Centro Hotels & Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation). 

















12) Le Méridien Etiler Hotel - 33 floors.
Hotel capacity - 259 Rooms, Suites and Serviced Apartments.
International hotel chain - Le Méridien Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). 

















13) Crowne Plaza Oryapark Hotel - 30 floors & 112 meters.
Hotel capacity - 196 Rooms and Suites.
International hotel chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group). 









14) DoubleTree by Hilton Avcılar Hotel - 28 floors & 110 meters.
Hotel capacity - 227 Rooms and Suites.
International hotel chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide). 







*









*15) Sheraton Grand Ataşehir Hotel - 28 floors. 
Hotel capacity - 165 Rooms and Suites (on floors 18 to 27). 
International hotel chain - Sheraton Grand Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). *

















*16) Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul - 28 floors. 
Hotel capacity - 30 Serviced Residences (on floors 4 to 11 in Tower B) 
International hotel chain - Kempinski Residences (Kempinski Hotels & Resorts). 









17) Radisson Hotel Apartments Delta istanbul Esenyurt - 28 floors. (Planned opening September 2022).
Hotel capacity - 240 Serviced Apartments.
International hotel chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group*).

















*18) Renaissance Polat Hotel - 28 floors.
Hotel capacity - 414 Rooms and Suites.
International hotel chain - Renaissance Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy*).









*19) **Radisson Residences Avrupa TEM **- 27 floors.
Hotel capacity - 141 Serviced Suite Apartments.
International hotel chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group*).

















*20) Somerset Maslak Hotel - 27 floors.
Hotel capacity - 149 Serviced Residences.
International hotel chain - Somerset Serviced Residences (The Ascott Limited). 

The hotel is 27 floors high on the back side and 18 floors high on the front side.

27 floors high on the back side.

















18 floors high on the front side.

















21) Radisson Blu Hotel Ottomare - 27 floors.
Hotel capacity - 133 Rooms and Suites.
International hotel chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group*).









*22) Mercure The Plaza Bosphorus Hotel - 27 floors.
Hotel capacity - 240 Rooms and Suites.
International hotel chain - Mercure Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotel Group*)*.

















23) Hilton Maslak Hotel - 26 floors.
Hotel capacity - 284 Rooms and Suites.
International hotel chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide*)*.









24) Hilton Mall of Istanbul Hotel - 26 floors.
Hotel capacity - 175 Rooms and Suites.
International hotel chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide*)*. *









*25) Sheraton Atakoy Hotel - 25 floors. 
Hotel capacity - 285 Rooms and Suites. 
International hotel chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). 















*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 30 June 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Ramada by Wyndham Şile". With the opening of this latest hotel, the number of international chain hotels currently operating in Istanbul reached 155 such hotels.

*Hotel name - "Ramada by Wyndham Şile".*
*Hotel capacity** - 76 Rooms and Suites.*
*Date opened** - 30 June 2021.*
*Hotel official website** - **Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Sile | Istanbul, TR Hotels*
*International hotel chain** - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts).
Hotel location in Istanbul - Şile. *


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 22 August 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Mandarin Oriental Bosphrous".

*Hotel name - "Mandarin Oriental Bosphorus".*
*Hotel capacity** - 100 Rooms and Suites.*
*Date opened** - 22 August 2021.*
*Hotel official website** - Luxury 5 Star Hotel | Bosphorus | Mandarin Oriental Bosphorus, Istanbul*
*International hotel chain** - Mandarin Oriental Hotels & Resorts (Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group).
Hotel location in Istanbul - Kuruçeşme. *


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

To: TayfunVural

I suggest that you can categorize the hotels in Istanbul according to STR chain scales in :

1. Luxury 
2. Upper upscale
3. Upscale
4. Upper midscale 
5. Midscale 
6. Economy 



https://str.com/sites/default/files/2019-10/STR-Chain%20-Scales-20191025_0.pdf


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 1 September 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Ataşehir Hotel & Conference Centre".

*Hotel name - "DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Ataşehir Hotel & Conference Centre".*
*Hotel capacity** - 316 Rooms and Suites.*
*Date opened** - 1 September 2021.*
*Hotel official website** - DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Atasehir *
*International hotel chain** - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).
Hotel location in Istanbul - Ataşehir.

Formerly the "Silence Istanbul Hotel & Convention Center" (since the hotel's first opening on 12 August 2013), the hotel was rebranded in September 2021 following a new franchise agreement with the “DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain.







*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 14 June 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Ataşehir".

*Hotel name - "Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Ataşehir".*
*Hotel capacity** - 84 Rooms and Suites.*
*Date opened** - 14 June 2021.*
*Hotel official website** - Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Atasehir | Istanbul, TR Hotels *
*International hotel chain** - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts).
Hotel location in Istanbul - Ataşehir. 







*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 27 September 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Four Points by Sheraton Kağıthane".

*Hotel name - "Four Points by Sheraton Kağıthane".*
*Hotel capacity** - 173 Rooms and Suites.*
*Date opened** - 27 September 2021.*
*Hotel official website** - Four Points by Sheraton Istanbul Kagithane*
*International hotel chain** - Four Points by Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). 
Hotel location in Istanbul - Kağıthane.*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 1 October 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Delta Hotels by Marriott İstanbul Levent".


*Hotel name**Delta Hotels by Marriott İstanbul Levent**Hotel capacity **232 Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *1 October 2021**Hotel official website*Delta Hotels Istanbul Levent/*International hotel chain**Delta Hotels by Marriott* *(Marriott Bonvoy)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *4. Levent*

*Formerly the "Park Dedeman Levent" (since the hotel's first opening on 30 June 2015), the hotel was rebranded in October 2021 following a new franchise agreement with the “Delta Hotels by Marriott" hotel chain.







*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 1 October 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Address İstanbul Hotel & Residences".


*Hotel name**Address İstanbul Hotel & Residences**Hotel capacity**182 Rooms and Suites & 197 Serviced Residences**Date opened*📅 *1 October 2021**Hotel official website**Homepage | Address Istanbul Hotel | Luxury Hotel **International hotel chain**Address Hotels and Resorts**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍*Ünalan*

*At 51 floors and 199.3 meters tall, the "Address İstanbul Hotel & Residences" is the tallest international hotel in Istanbul. 







*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 4 October 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Mövenpick Hotel Istanbul Asia Airport".


*Hotel name**Mövenpick Hotel Istanbul Asia Airport**Hotel capacity**294* *Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *4 October 2021**Hotel official website*Mövenpick Hotel Istanbul Asia Airport*International hotel chain**Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍*Kurtköy*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 18 October 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Mövenpick Hotel Istanbul Bosphorus".


*Hotel name**Mövenpick Hotel Istanbul Bosphorus**Hotel capacity**240* *Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *18 October 2021**Hotel official website*Mövenpick Hotel Istanbul Bosphorus*International hotel chain**Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍*Balmumcu*

*Formerly “The Plaza Hotel Istanbul" (since the hotel's first opening in 1995) and, since 1 July 2016, the “Mercure Istanbul City Bosphorus Hotel”, the hotel was rebranded in October 2021 following a new franchise agreement with the "Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain.*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 28 October 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Residence Inn by Marriott Istanbul Ataşehir".


*Hotel name**Residence Inn by Marriott Istanbul Ataşehir**Hotel capacity**125* *Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *28 October 2021**Hotel official website*Residence Inn Istanbul Atasehir*International hotel chain**Residence Inn by Marriott Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Ataşehir*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 14 November 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Ramada Encore by Wyndham Istanbul Avcılar".


*Hotel name**Ramada Encore by Wyndham Istanbul Avcılar**Hotel capacity**111 Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *14 November* *2021**Hotel official website*Ramada Encore by Wyndham Istanbul Avcilar | Istanbul, TR Hotels*International hotel chain**Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Avcılar*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 7 August 2021, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Wand Vista Istanbul".


*Hotel name**Wanda Vista Istanbul**Hotel capacity**127* *Rooms and Suites & 320 Serviced Hotel Apartments**Date opened*📅 *7 August 2021**Hotel official website*https://www.wandahotels.com/en/hotel/wanda-vista-istanbul-booking-65-130*International hotel chain**Wanda Hotels and Resorts **Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Bağcılar*

*"Wanda Vista Istanbul" is the first international location for China's "Wanda Hotels and Resorts" hotel chain. 

While the hotel's serviced hotel apartments section opened on 7 August, the hotel's standard rooms and suites section will open in January 2022. 

Housed in 2 towers each 37 floors high, "Wanda Vista Istanbul" is one of the taller international chain hotels in Istanbul. 








































*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

After 6 months since the last publication of the list on 11 June, I am updating (below) the list of all international chain hotels and global hotel brands operating in Istanbul as of 11 December 2021.

The changes which have taken place in the past 6 months include opening of the "Tryp by Wyndham Atasehir" hotel, opening of the "Ramada by Wyndham Şile" hotel, opening of the "Mandarin Oriental Bosphorus" hotel, closing of the "Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Asia" hotel, opening of the "Wanda Vista Istanbul" hotel, opening of the "DoubleTree by Hilton Ataşehir" hotel, rebranding of the formerly internationally-branded "Occidental Pera Istanbul" hotel as the locally-branded "Miapera Hotel", opening of the "Four Points by Sheraton Kağıthane" hotel, opening of the "Delta Hotels Istanbul Levent" hotel, opening of the "Address Hotel & Residences" hotel, opening of the "Mövenpick Istanbul Asia Airport" hotel, opening of the "Mövenpick Istanbul Bosphorus" hotel, opening of the "Residence Inn by Marriott Ataşehir" hotel and opening of the "Ramada Encore by Wyndham Avcılar" hotel.

Below follows the list of all international chain hotels and global hotel brands operating in Istanbul as of 11 December 2021. (The hotels follow in the chronological order of their opening).

As of 11 December 2021, the total number of the international chain hotels operating in Istanbul stood at 163 (detailed information for these hotels is provided below).

Another 16 international chain hotels are currently at advanced stages of development, scheduled to open between December 2021 and December 2022 (detailed information for these pipeline hotels is also provided below).


*1) Hilton Bosphorus Hotel (499 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1955.* *Hotel web site - Hilton Istanbul Bosphorus, Turkey Hotel* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



2) Swissotel The Bosphorus Hotel (566 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1991.* *Hotel web site - Swissotel The Bosphorus - Luxury Hotel In Istanbul - Swissôtel Hotels And Resorts* *International Hotel Chain - Swissôtel Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



3) Çırağan Palace Kempinski Hotel (313 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - 1991.* *Hotel web site - 5 Star Luxury Hotel In Istanbul, Turkey | Ciragan Palace Kempinski* *International Hotel Chain - Kempinski Hotels & Resorts.



4) Grand Hyatt Hotel (360 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1991.* *Hotel web site - Luxury Istanbul Hotel Near Taksim Square | Grand Hyatt Istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - Grand Hyatt Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



5) Conrad Bosphorus Hotel (590 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1992.* *Hotel web site - Conrad Istanbul Bosphorus Hotel Turkey - Istanbul Luxury Hotel* *International Hotel Chain - Conrad Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



6) Renaissance Polat Hotel (414 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1993.* *Hotel web site - Renaissance Polat Istanbul Hotel* *International Hotel Chain - Renaissance Hotels (Marriott International).



7) Four Seasons at Sultanahmet Hotel (65 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1996.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul Luxury 5-Star Hotel | Four Season Istanbul at Sultanahmet* *International Hotel Chain - Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts.



8) Ceylan InterContinental Hotel (388 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - 1996.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/intercontinental/hotels/gb/en/istanbul/istha/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - InterContinental Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Sheraton hotel (since its opening in 1975), the hotel was rebranded in 1996 following the management agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



9) The Ritz-Carlton Hotel (244 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - October 2001.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - The Ritz-Carlton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



10) Holiday Inn Istanbul City Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - July 2003.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istmc/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Olcay Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1973), the hotel was rebranded in 2003 following the franchise agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



11) Best Western Empire Palace Hotel (40 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - April 2004.* *Hotel web site - Hotel in Istanbul, Sirkeci | Best Western Empire Palace* *International Hotel Chain - Best Western Hotels & Resorts.



12) Radisson Blu Bosphorus Hotel (120 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - December 2005.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



13) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham City Center Hotel (176 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - December 2005.* *Hotel web site - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul City Center | Istanbul, TR Hotels* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



14) Ibis Istanbul Zeytinburnu Hotel (228 Rooms).* *Date opened - March 2007.* *Hotel web site* - *ibis Istanbul Zeytinburnu* *International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



15) Novotel Istanbul City Zeytinburnu Hotel (208 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2007.* *Hotel web site - Novotel Istanbul Zeytinburnu* *International Hotel Chain - Novotel Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



16) Ramada by Wyndham Old City Hotel (100 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - July 2007. * *Hotel web site - Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Old City | Istanbul, TR Hotels* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Color Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1993), the hotel was rebranded in 2007 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels).



17) Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul (34 Serviced Residences on Floors 4 to 11 in Tower B).* *Date opened - August 2007.* *Hotel web site - Luxury 5 Star Residences In Esentepe, Istanbul | Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - Kempinski Residences (Kempinski Hotels & Resorts).



18) Marriott Istanbul Asia Hotel (238 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - August 2007.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul Marriott Hotel Asia* *International Hotel Chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



19) Holiday Inn Airport Hotel (330 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2007.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istap/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



20) Four Seasons at the Bosphorus Hotel (170 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - June 2008.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul Luxury Hotel | Four Seasons Hotel Istanbul at the Bosphorus* *International Hotel Chain - Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts.



21) W Hotel (140 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - April 2008.* *Hotel web site - Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy* *International Hotel Chain - W Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



22) Park Hyatt Maçka Palas Hotel (90 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2008.* *Hotel web site - Luxury, Five-Star Hotel in Istanbul | Park Hyatt Istanbul – Maçka Palas* *International Hotel Chain - Park Hyatt Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



23) Sheraton Ataköy Hotel (285 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2009.* *Hotel web site - Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy* *International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly Crowne Plaza Istanbul Ataköy hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1989), the hotel was rebranded in 2009 following the franchise agreement with Marriott Bonvoy).



24) Courtyard by Marriott Istanbul West Hotel (264 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - May 2009.* *Hotel web site - Courtyard Istanbul West* *International Hotels Chain - Courtyard by Marriott Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



25) Holiday Inn Şişli Hotel (168 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - June 2009.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istsi/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



26) Fraser Place Anthill Istanbul Hotel (116 Serviced Apartments on Floors 40 to 52).* *Date opened - January 2011.* *Hotel web site - Serviced Apartments In Istanbul | Fraser Place Anthill* *International Hotel Chain - Fraser Place (Frasers Hospitality).



27) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Old Town Hotel (171 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2011.* *Hotel web site - Istanbul Hotel near Grand Bazar - DoubleTree Istanbul Old Town* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



28) Crowne Plaza Harbiye Hotel (285 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2011.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istih/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



29) DoubleTree By Hilton Istanbul - Moda Hotel (247 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2011.* *Hotel web site - Asian Side Istanbul Hotels - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Istanbul - Moda* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



30) Crowne Plaza Istanbul Asia Hotel (336 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - April 2011.* *Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istit/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Viaport Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2010), the hotel was rebranded in 2011 following the franchise agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



31) Hilton Garden Inn Golden Horn Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2011.* *Hotel web site - Hotels in Istanbul Golden Horn - Hilton Garden Inn Istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



32) Holiday Inn Express Altunizade Hotel (76 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2011.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istal/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



33) Le Méridien Etiler Hotel (259 Rooms, Suites and Serviced Apartments).* *Date opened - January 2012.* *Hotel web site - Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy* *International Hotel Chain - Le Méridien Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



34) Radisson Blu Asia Hotel (195 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2012.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-blu-istanbul-asia* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



35) Renaissance Polat Bosphorus Hotel (214 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - August 2012.* *Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istbo-renaissance-istanbul-polat-bosphorus-hotel/* *International Hotels Chain - Renaissance Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



36) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Ataköy Hotel (102 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - October 2012.* *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramad...ada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-atakoy/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites (Wyndham Hotel Group).



37) Gezi Hotel Bosphorus, A Member of Design Hotels (67 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - October 2012.* *Hotel web site -  https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istds-gezi-hotel-bosphorus-istanbul-a-member-of-design-hotels/* *International Hotel Chain - Design Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly Gezi Hotel Bosphorus (since its opening in March 2011), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Design Hotels).



38) Ramada By Wyndham Taksim Hotel (108 Rooms).* *Date opened - October 2012.* *Hotel web site -  https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-taksim/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly The Madison Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1997), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels)*.



*39) Ramada by Wyndham Grand Bazaar Hotel (72 Rooms).* *Date opened - November 2012.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-istanbul-grand-bazaar/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Park Savur Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2000), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels).



40) DoubleTree by Hilton Avcılar Hotel (227 Rooms).* *Date opened - December 2012.* *Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ton-hotel-istanbul-avcilar-ISTAVDI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



41) Wyndham Grand Kalamış Marina Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - January 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/turke...hotel-overview?EID=WY:20151106:HP:GRAND:44971* *International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



42) Mercure Altunizade Hotel (140 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - January 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-8973-mercure-istanbul-altunizade/index.shtml* *International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



43) Ibis Esenyurt Hotel (156 Rooms)*. *Date opened - January 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-8007-ibis-istanbul-esenyurt/index.shtml* *International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



44) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Tekstilkent Hotel (322 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-plaza-istanbul-tekstilkent/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



45) Retaj Royale Hotel (187 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - March 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.retajroyaleistanbul.com/index.php* *International Hotel Chain - Retaj Hotels.



46) Shangri-La Bosphorus Hotel (186 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - May 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.shangri-la.com/istanbul/shangrila/* *International Hotel Chain - Shangri-La Hotels and Resorts.



47) Radisson Blu Pera Hotel (130 Rooms).* *Date opened - June 2013.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-pera* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



48) Wyndham Grand Europe Hotel (307 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - July 2013.* *Hotel web site - http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/wyndham-grand-istanbul-europe/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



49) Hilton Bomonti Hotel & Conference Center (840 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - January 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/tu...otel-and-conference-center-ISTBHHI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



50) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Bayrampaşa Hotel (128 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - January 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-encore-istanbul-bayrampasa/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



51) Radisson Blu Şişli Hotel (291 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2014.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-sisli* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



52) Radisson Blu Tuzla Hotel & Spa (254 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2014.* *Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-tuzla* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



53) Marriott Şişli Hotel (259 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - March 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdt-istanbul-marriott-hotel-sisli/* *International Hotel Chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



54) Hampton by Hilton Kayaşehir Hotel (144 Rooms).* *Date opened - April 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...-hilton-istanbul-kayasehir-ISTKBHX/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



55) AC Hotel Istanbul Maçka (98 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - July 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istac-ac-hotel-istanbul-macka/* *International Hotel Chain - AC Hotels by Marriott (Marriott Bonvoy).



56) Raffles Istanbul Zorlu Center Hotel (180 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.raffles.com/istanbul/* *International Hotel Chain - Raffles Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



57) Hilton Kozyatağı Hotel (317 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-kozyatagi-ISTKOHI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



58) Wyndham Grand Levent Hotel (389 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - September 2014.* *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndham-grand/istanbul-turkey/wyndham-istanbul-levent/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



59) Crowne Plaza Oryapark Hotel (196 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - Ekim 2014.* *Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istur/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



60) 10 Karaköy, A Morgans Original Hotel (71 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2014.* *Hotel web site* - *https://www.sbe.com/hotels/originals/10-karakoy* *International Hotel Chain - The House of Originals (SBE Hotels & Residences).



61) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Şişli Hotel (65 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - December 2014.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-sisli/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham (Wyndham Hotel Group).



62) Ramada by Wyndham Florya Hotel (90 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - January 2015.* *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-florya/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



63) Hilton Garden Inn Atatürk Airport Hotel (227 Rooms).* *Date opened - January 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...n-istanbul-ataturk-airport-ISTIAGI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



64) Hyatt Regency Ataköy Hotel (284 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - January 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://istanbulatakoy.regency.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hyatt Regency Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



65) The St. Regis Hotel (118 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - February 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/stregis/property/overview/index.html?language=en_US&propertyID=4023* *International Hotel Chain - St. Regis Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



66) Holiday Inn Express Istanbul Airport Hotel (110 Rooms).* *Date opened - February 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/isthk/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



67) Soho House Istanbul Hotel (87 Rooms).* *Date opened - March 2015.* *Hotel web site - https://www.sohohouseistanbul.com/en* *International Hotel Chain - Soho House Hotels.



68) Mövenpick Golden Horn Hotel (137 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - April 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.moevenpick-hotels.com/en/europe/turkey/istanbul/istanbul-golden-horn/overview/* *International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



69) DoubleTree by Hilton Tuzla Hotel (84 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - May 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ilton-hotel-istanbul-tuzla-ISTTIDI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



70) Park Inn by Radisson Atatürk Airport Hotel (154 Rooms).* *Date opened - May 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.parkinn.com/airport-hotel-istanbul-ataturk* *International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Carlson Rezidor Hotel Group).



71) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Kartal Hotel (92 Rooms).* *Date opened - June 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-encore-istanbul/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



72) DoubleTree by Hilton Piyalepaşa Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - August 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...-hotel-istanbul-piyalepasa-ISTIKDI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



73) Burgu Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (113 Serviced Apartments).* *Date opened - September 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.rotana.com/arjaanhotelapartments/turkey/istanbul/burguarjaanbyrotana* *International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation, PJSC).



74) Tango Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (131 Serviced Apartments).* *Date opened - September 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.rotana.com/arjaanhotelapartments/turkey/istanbul/tangoarjaanbyrotana* *International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation, PJSC).



75) Hilton Garden Inn Beylikdüzü Hotel (126 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - September 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...en-inn-istanbul-beylikduzu-ISTBEGI/index.html* *International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



76) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Merter Hotel (200 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - October 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-merter/hotel-overview* *International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites (Wyndham Hotel Group).



77) Holiday Inn Kadıköy Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2015.* *Hotel web site - https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/ISTKA* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



78) Crowne Plaza Istanbul Florya Hotel (306 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - November 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istfl/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



79) Sheraton Grand Ataşehir Hotel (165 Rooms and Suites on Floors 18 to 27).* *Date opened - December 2015.* *Hotel web site - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=4097* *International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



80) Hampton by Hilton Ataköy Hotel (86 Rooms).* *Date opened - January 2016.* *Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...hilton-istanbul-atakoy-ISTATHX/index.html[/B] International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



81) Pullman Istanbul Hotel & Convention Center (403 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-9429-pullman-istanbul-airport-and-convention-center/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Pullman Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Pullman Istanbul Airport Hotel & Convention Center is located in the same building with the 377-room Mercure Istanbul Airport Hotel).



82) Radisson Blu Ataköy Hotel (133 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-atakoy International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the Ottomare Suites Residence hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2015), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following a franchise agreement with Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts).



83) Fraser Place Antasya Hotel (80 Serviced Apartments on Floors 36 to 42). Date opened - February 2016. Hotel web site - http://antasya-istanbul.frasershospitality.com/en International Hotel Chain - Fraser Place (Frasers Hospitality).



84) Novotel Bosphorus Hotel (200 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel...l-bosphorus-opening-february-2016/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Novotel Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



85) Clarion Mahmutbey Hotel (245 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.choicehotels.com/turkey/istanbul/clarion-hotels/tu041 International Hotel Chain - Clarion Hotels (Choice Hotels International).



86) DoubleTree by Hilton Sirkeci Hotel (113 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2016. Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ton-hotel-istanbul-sirkeci-ISTSIDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Hotel Prince (since the hotel's first opening in 1999), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following the franchise agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels).



87) Ramada by Wyndham Golden Horn Hotel (112 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-golden-horn/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites (Wyndham Hotel Group).



88) Mercure Istanbul West Hotel & Convention Center (377 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-9428-mercure-istanbul-airport/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(The dual-branded and connected hotel project in Istanbul, Mercure Istanbul Airport Hotel is located in the same building with the 403-room Pullman Istanbul Airport Hotel & Convention Center).



89) Clarion Golden Horn Hotel (185 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.choicehotels.com/turkey/istanbul-beyoglu-sutluce/clarion-hotels/tu043 International Hotel Chain - Clarion Hotels (Choice Hotels International).



90) Ibis Istanbul West Hotel (96 Rooms). Date opened - July 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-9815-ibis-istanbul-airport-/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



91) Room Mate Emir Hotel (47 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2016. Hotel web site - https://room-matehotels.com/en/emir/ International Hotel Chain - Room Mate Hotels.



92) Hampton by Hilton Kurtköy Hotel (145 Rooms). Date opened - September 2016. Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...ilton-istanbul-kurtkoy-ISTSGHX/index.html[/B] International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



93) Hampton by Hilton Zeytinburnu Hotel (162 Rooms). Date opened - September 2016. Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...n-istanbul-zeytinburnu-ISTZEHX/index.html[/B] International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



94) Mercure Istanbul Bomonti Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-A4N1-mercure-istanbul-bomonti/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(Formerly the Imperial Hotel Bomonti (since the hotel's first opening in 1999), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).



95) Tryp by Wyndham Taksim Hotel (48 Rooms). Date opened - November 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-taksim/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



96) Fairmont Quasar Istanbul Hotel (209 Rooms and Suites and 64 Serviced Residences). Date opened - December 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.fairmont.com/istanbul International Hotel Chain - Fairmont Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



97) Radisson Blu Residence, Istanbul Batışehir (171 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - February 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-batisehir International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



98) Ibis Istanbul Tuzla Hotel (200 Rooms). Date opened - April 2017. Hotel web site - http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-9544-ibis-istanbul-tuzla-hotel/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



99) Golden Tulip Bayrampaşa Hotel (169 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.goldentulip.com/en/hotels/golden-tulip-istanbul-bayrampasa International Hotel Chain - Golden Tulip Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Louvre Hotels Group).



100) Park Inn by Radisson Istanbul Asia Kavacık Hotel (110 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-asia-kavacik International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Asia Princess Hotel (since its opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2017 following the franchise agreement with Park Inn by Radisson Hotels).



101) Holiday Inn Tuzla Bay Hotel (142 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/ISTTB International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



102) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Topkapı Hotel (216 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...by-hilton-istanbul-topkapi-ISTTODI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



103) Somerset Maslak Istanbul Hotel (149 Serviced Residences). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.somerset.com/en/turkey/istanbul/somerset-maslak-istanbul/index.html International Hotel Chain - Somerset Serviced Residences (The Ascott Limited).



104) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Basin Ekspres (140 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-basin-ekspres/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Airport Hotel is located in the same building with the 52-room Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham Istanbul Airport Hotel).



105) Park Inn by Radisson Istanbul Ataşehir Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-atasehir International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



106) Mercure Istanbul Ümraniye Hotel (124 Rooms). Date opened - December 2017. Hotel web site - http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-B2J8-mercure-istanbul-umraniye/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group). 

(Formerly the "Rescate Hotel Asia Istanbul" (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in December 2017 following a new franchise agreement with the "Mercure Hotels" hotel chain).



107) Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Alibeyköy Hotel (144 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2018. Hotel web site -  https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-alibeykoy/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group). 



108) The Galata Istanbul Hotel - MGallery (83 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2018. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/9857/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - The MGallery Hotel Collection (Accor Hotels Group). 



109) Ibis Styles Bomonti Hotel (86 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hote...tanbul-bomonti/index.shtml#origin=accorhotels International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group). 



110) Millennium Istanbul Golden Horn Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2018. Hotel web site -  https://www.millenniumhotels.com/en/istanbul/millennium-istanbul-golden-horn/ International Hotel Chain - Millennium Hotels and Resorts.



111) Centro Westside Hotel (152 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.rotana.com/centrohotels/turkey/istanbul/centrowestside International Hotel Chain - Centro Hotels (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation). 

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Centro Westside Hotel is located in the same building with the 153-room Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel). 



112) Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (153 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.rotana.com/newsarticle/1921 International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation). 

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel is located in the same building with the 152-room Centro Westside Hotel).



113) Park Inn by Radisson Odayeri Hotel (97 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-odayeri International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



114) Holiday Inn Istanbul - Old City Hotel (107 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istod/hoteldetail 
International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly the "Best Western Premier Senator Hotel Istanbul - Old City" (since the hotels' first opening in 1994) and, later, the "Senator Hotel Istanbul Old City", the hotel was rebranded in June 2018 following a new franchise agreement with 'Holiday Inn Hotels" hotels chain).



115) Hilton Bakırköy Hotel & Conference Center (306 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2018. Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-bakirkoy-ISTIBHI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



116) The Sofa Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (82 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istak-sofa-hotel-istanbul-autograph-collection/ International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly The Sofa Hotel Istanbul (since its opening in 2006), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Autograph Collection Hotels).



117) Hilton Istanbul Maslak Hotel (305 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2018. Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-maslak-ISTMAHI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Mövenpick hotel (since its opening in 1990), Princess hotel, Sheraton hotel, and Steigenberger hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Hilton Hotels & Resorts). 



118) Ramada by Wyndham Beylikdüzü Hotel (120 Rooms). Date opened - August 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-by-wyndham-beylikduzu/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



119) Barceló Istanbul Hotel (270 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.barcelo.com/en-us/barcelo-hotels/hotels/turkey/istanbul/barcelo-istanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Barceló Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).

(Formerly Martı Istanbul hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Barceló Hotels & Resorts of Barceló Hotel Group).



120) Crowne Plaza Istanbul - Old City Hotel (282 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istbm/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Ramada hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1985), Merit Antique hotel, Crowne Plaza Istanbul Old City hotel and Wyndham Old City hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts of InterContinental Hotel Group).



121) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Sancaktepe Hotel (141 Rooms). Date opened - December 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-by-wyndham-istanbul-sancaktepe/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Damatris Palace hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2017), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Tryp by Wyndham Hotels of Wyndham Hotel Group).



122) Ibis Styles Ataşehir Hotel (76 Rooms). Date opened - January 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B4D7-ibis-styles-istanbul-atasehir/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



123) Radisson Blu Hotel, Vadistanbul (193 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-vadistanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



124) Yotel Istanbul Airport Hotel (451 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.yotel.com/en/hotels/yotel-istanbul-airport-landside International Hotel Chain - Yotel Hotels).

(Yotel Istanbul Airport Hotel comprises two parts - Yotel Istanbul Airport (Landside) with 277 rooms and YotelAir Istanbul Airport (Airside) with 174 rooms).



125) Radisson Residences, Vadistanbul (169 Apartment-style Rooms). Date opened - May 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.radisson.com/istanbul-hotel-tr-34485/istzd International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



126) Mercure Istanbul Sirkeci Hotel (59 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B4D8-mercure-istanbul-sirkeci/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



127) Holiday Inn Express Istanbul - Ataköy Metro Hotel (73 Rooms). Date opened - June 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istam/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group)



128) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Esentepe Hotel (104 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2019. Hotel web site - https://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/h...y-hilton-istanbul-esentepe-ISTESDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)

(Formerly Biz Cevahir hotel (since its opening in 2013), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the management agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels of Hilton Worldwide).



129) Sheraton Istanbul City Center Hotel (254 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsd-sheraton-istanbul-city-center/ International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)

(Formerly Titanic Downtown Beyoglu hotel (since its opening in 2018), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Sheraton Hotels & Resorts of Marriott International).



130) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Basin Express Hotel (67 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-encore-istanbul-basin-express/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



131) Mercure Istanbul Bakırköy Hotel (93 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B634-mercure-istanbul-bakirkoy/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(Formerly Blue Regency hotel (since the hotel's first opening in ...), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).



132) Radisson Residencies Avrupa TEM (141 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date opened - September 2019. Hotel web site -  https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-avrupa-tem-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Avrupa TEM Residences" (since the hotel's first opening in December 2011), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotels & Resorts).



133) Sofitel Istanbul Taksim Hotel (202 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B656-sofitel-istanbul-taksim-opening-november-2019/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Sofitel Hotels and Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



134) Six Senses Kocatas Mansions, Istanbul Hotel (45 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.sixsenses.com/en/resorts/kocatas-mansions-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Six Senses Hotels, Resorts and Spas (InterContinental Hotels Group).



135) Hagia Sophia Mansions Istanbul, Curio Collection by Hilton Hotel (78 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/isthsqq-hagia-sofia-mansions-istanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Curio Collection by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)

(Formerly Yesil Ev hotel (since the hotel's first opening in April 2010), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Curio Collection by Hilton Hotels).



136) JW Marriott Istanbul Bosphorus (130 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - International Hotel Chain - JW Marriott Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)



137) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Topkapi Hotel (78 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-by-wyndham-istanbul-topkapi/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



138) Delta Hotels Istanbul Halic Hotel (126 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdk-delta-hotels-istanbul-halic/ International Hotel Chain - Delta Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



139) La Quinta by Wyndham Istanbul Gunesli Hotel (404 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/en-uk/laquinta/istanbul-turkey/la-quinta-istanbul-gunesli/overview International Hotel Chain - La Quinta Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



140) Occidental Taksim Hotel (149 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.barcelo.com/en-ww/occidental-taksim/ International Hotel Chain - Occidental Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).



141) Radisson Istanbul Sultanhamet Hotel (28 Rooms). Date opened - March 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-istanbul-sultanahmet International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Best Western Citadel Hotel (since its opening in 2006), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotel Group).



142) Radisson President Beyazit Istanbul Hotel (201 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-beyazit-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Best Western Plus The President Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in ...), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotel Group).



143) DoubleTree by Hilton Ümraniye Hotel (240 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2020. Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...rden-inn-istanbul-umraniye-ISTUMGI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Hilton Garden Inn Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in May 2017), the hotel was rebranded in June 2020 following the franchise agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels).



144) Hilton Mall of Istanbul Hotel (175 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istmihi-hilton-mall-of-instanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



145) The Artisan Istanbul MGallery Hotel (136 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2020. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/9176/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - The MGallery Hotel Collection (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly "Mercure Istanbul Taksim Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in June 2014), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with The MGallery Hotel Collection).



146) Mövenpick Living Istanbul West (87 Hotel Apartments). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B868/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



147) Days Hotel by Wyndham Maltepe (80 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/days-inn/istanbul-turkey/days-hotel-istanbul-maltepe/overview International Hotel Chain - Days Inn by Wyndham Hotels ( Wyndham Hotel Group).



148) Sheraton Levent Hotel (248 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - May 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsl-sheraton-istanbul-levent/* *International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



149) The Bank Hotel Istanbul, A Member of Design Hotels (63 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - May 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istvk-the-bank-hotel-istanbul-a-member-of-design-hotels* *International Hotel Chain - Design Hotels (Marriott International).

(Formerly Vault Karakoy, The House Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in May 2014), the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with Design Hotels).



150) Ibis Styles Merter (211 Rooms).* *Date opened - May 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B430/index.en.shtml* *International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



151) Orientbank Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (36 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - June 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istar-orientbank-hotel-istanbul-autograph-collection/* *International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott International).



152) Tryp by Wyndham Atasehir (84 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - June 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-atasehir/overview* *International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts).



153) Ramada by Wyndham Şile Hotel (76 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-sile/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group). 



154) Mandarin Oriental Bosphorus Hotel (100 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.mandarinoriental.com/istanbul/bosphorus/luxury-hotel International Hotel Chain - Mandarin Oriental Hotels & Resorts.



155) Wanda Vista Istanbul Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites & 320 Serviced Residences). Date opened - August 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wandahotels.com/en/hotel/wanda-vista-istanbul-booking-65-130 International Hotel Chain - Wanda Vista Hotels & Resorts.



156) DoubleTree by Hilton Ataşehir Hotel (316 Rooms and Suites)*. *Date opened - September 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istdadi-doubletree-istanbul-atasehir/* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Silence Istanbul Hotel & Convention Center (since the hotel's first opening on 12 August 2013), the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels).



157) Four Points by Sheraton Kağıthane Hotel (173 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istfk-four-points-istanbul-kagithane/ International Hotel Chain - Four Points by Sheraton Hotels (Marriott International).



158) Delta Hotels Istanbul Levent Hotel (232 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istld-delta-hotels-istanbul-levent/ International Hotel Chain - Delta Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



159) Address Hotel & Residences (182 Rooms and Suites and 197 Serviced Residences). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.addresshotels.com/en/future-destinations/ International Hotel Chain - Address Hotels & Resorts.



160) Mövenpick Istanbul Sabiha Gökcen Airport Hotel (294 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B883/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



161) Mövenpick Istanbul Bosphorus Hotel (240 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/A477/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly 'The Plaza Hotel Istanbul" (since the hotel's first opening in 1995) and, later, the “Mercure Istanbul City Bosphorus Hotel”, the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with the "Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



162) Residence Inn by Marriott Ataşehir Hotel (125 Rooms and Suites).* *Date opened - October 2021.* *Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istri-residence-inn-istanbul-atasehir/* *International Hotel Chain - Residence Inn by Marriott Hotels (Marriott International).



163) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Avcılar Hotel (111 Rooms). Date opened - November 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-encore-istanbul-avcilar/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



164) Radisson Hotel Harbiye (90 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - March 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-hotel-istanbul-harbiye International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group). 



165) Crowne Plaza Tuzla Viaport Marina Hotel (259 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - March 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/isttv/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group). 



166) Adahan DeCamondo Pera, Autograph Collection (50 Rooms and Suites, including 34 Rooms and 16 Suites). Date to be opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istad-adahan-decamondo-pera-autograph-collection/ International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott International).


167) Days Hotel by Wyndham Esenyurt (176 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - April 2022. Hotel web site - ... International Hotel Chain - Days Inn by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



168) JW Marriott Istanbul Marmara Sea Hotel (204 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - April 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istms-jw-marriott-hotel-istanbul-marmara-sea/ International Hotel Chain - JW Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



169) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Maltepe Hotel (174 Rooms). Date to be opened - April 2022. Hotel web site - ... International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group). 



170) Royan Hotel Hagia Sophia Istanbul, a Member of Radisson Individuals (48 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - April 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-individuals-royan-hagia-sophia-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Individuals Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



171) Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel (269 Rooms and Suites, including 265 Rooms and 4 Suites). Date to be opened - May 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsi-sheraton-istanbul-esenyurt/ International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



172) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Şişli Hotel (115 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - May 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-sisli-hotel/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



173) Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Old City Hotel (73 Rooms). Date to be opened - June 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istithx-hampton-istanbul-old-city/ International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



174) The Peninsula Istanbul Hotel (177 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - June 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.peninsula.com/en/istanbul International Hotel Chain - Peninsula Hotels & Resorts (The Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels, Limited).



175) Mercure Istanbul Batışehir Hotel (... Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - June 2022. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B860/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group). 

(Formerly "Four Points by Sheraton Batışehir" hotel (since the hotel's first opening in October 2015) and "Ever Hotel Europe", the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).



176) DeCamondo Galata, Istanbul, a Tribute Portfolio Hotel (... Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - July 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.hotelnewsme.com/hotel-n...e-aktarli-group-for-six-properties-in-turkey/ International Hotel Chain - Tribute Portfolio Hotels (Marriott International).



177) Radisson Hotel Apartments Delta Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel (240 Hotel Apartments).* *Date to be opened - September 2022.* *Hotel web site - https://www.hotel-online.com/press_...son-hotel-apartments-delta-istanbul-esenyurt/* *International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



178) Bomonti Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (... Hotel Apartments). Date to be opened - September 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.rotana.com/newsarticle/2646 International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation).



179) Citadines Neba Garden Hotel (150 Serviced Hotel Apartments). Date to be opened - December 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.discoverasr.com/en/citadines/turkey/citadines-neba-garden-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Citadines Apart Hotels (The Ascott Limited).*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 10 March 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Radisson Hotel Istanbul Harbiye".


*Hotel name**Radisson Hotel Istanbul Harbiye**Hotel capacity**90 Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *10 March 2022**Hotel official website*https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-hotel-istanbul-harbiye*International hotel chain**Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Harbiye*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 15 March 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Tryp by Wyndham Şişli".


*Hotel name**Tryp by Wyndham Şişli**Hotel capacity**115 Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *15 March 2022**Hotel official website*TRYP By Wyndham Istanbul Sisli Hotel | Istanbul, TR Hotels*International hotel chain**Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Şişli*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 16 March 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Crowne Plaza Tuzla Viaport Marina".


*Hotel name**Crowne Plaza Tuzla Viaport Marina **Hotel capacity**259 Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *16 March 2022**Hotel official website*https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/isttv/hoteldetail*International hotel chain**Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Tuzla*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 21 March 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Adahan DeCamondo Pera, Autograph Collection".


*Hotel name**Adahan DeCamondo Pera, Autograph Collection**Hotel capacity**50 Rooms and Suites (including 34 Rooms and 16 Suites)**Date opened*📅 *21 March 2022**Hotel official website*Adahan DeCamondo Pera, Autograph Collection*International hotel chain**Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Beyoğlu*

*Formerly the "Hotel Adahan Galata" (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in March 2022 following the franchise agreement with the "Autograph Collection Hotels" hotel chain.























*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

After 4 months since the last publication of the list on 11 December 2021, I am updating (below) the list of all international chain hotels and global hotel brands operating in Istanbul as of 11 April 2022.

The changes which have taken place in the past 4 months include opening of the "Radisson Harbiye" hotel, opening of the "Tryp by Wyndham Şişli" hotel, rebranding of the formerly internationally-branded "Holiday Inn Istanbul Airport" hotel as the locally-branded "Sundance Hotel Istanbul", opening of the "Crowne Plaza Tuzla Viaport Marina" hotel, rebranding of the formerly internationally-branded "Holiday Inn Express Istanbul Airport" hotel as the locally-branded "Liv City Hotels", opening of the "Adahan DeCamondo Pera, Autograph Collection" hotel and closing of the "DoubleTree by Hilton Ataşehir Hotel".

Below follows the list of all international chain hotels and global hotel brands operating in Istanbul as of 11 April 2022. (The hotels follow in the chronological order of their opening).

As of 11 April 2022, the total number of the international chain hotels operating in Istanbul stood at 164 (detailed information for these hotels is provided below).

Another 19 international chain hotels are currently at advanced stages of development, scheduled to open between April 2022 and March 2023 (detailed information for these pipeline hotels is also provided below).


*1) Hilton Bosphorus Hotel (499 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1955. Hotel web site - Hilton Istanbul Bosphorus, Turkey Hotel International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



2) Swissotel The Bosphorus Hotel (566 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1991. Hotel web site - Swissotel The Bosphorus - Luxury Hotel In Istanbul - Swissôtel Hotels And Resorts International Hotel Chain - Swissôtel Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



3) Çırağan Palace Kempinski Hotel (313 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1991. Hotel web site - 5 Star Luxury Hotel In Istanbul, Turkey | Ciragan Palace Kempinski International Hotel Chain - Kempinski Hotels & Resorts.



4) Grand Hyatt Hotel (360 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1991. Hotel web site - Luxury Istanbul Hotel Near Taksim Square | Grand Hyatt Istanbul International Hotel Chain - Grand Hyatt Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



5) Conrad Bosphorus Hotel (590 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1992. Hotel web site - Conrad Istanbul Bosphorus Hotel Turkey - Istanbul Luxury Hotel International Hotel Chain - Conrad Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



6) Renaissance Polat Hotel (414 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1993. Hotel web site - Renaissance Polat Istanbul Hotel International Hotel Chain - Renaissance Hotels (Marriott International).



7) Four Seasons at Sultanahmet Hotel (65 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1996. Hotel web site - Istanbul Luxury 5-Star Hotel | Four Season Istanbul at Sultanahmet International Hotel Chain - Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts.



8) Ceylan InterContinental Hotel (388 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1996. Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/intercontinental/hotels/gb/en/istanbul/istha/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - InterContinental Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Sheraton hotel (since its opening in 1975), the hotel was rebranded in 1996 following the management agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



9) The Ritz-Carlton Hotel (244 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2001. Hotel web site - Istanbul International Hotel Chain - The Ritz-Carlton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



10) Holiday Inn Istanbul City Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2003. Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istmc/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Olcay Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1973), the hotel was rebranded in 2003 following the franchise agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



11) Best Western Empire Palace Hotel (40 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2004. Hotel web site - Hotel in Istanbul, Sirkeci | Best Western Empire Palace International Hotel Chain - Best Western Hotels & Resorts.



12) Radisson Blu Bosphorus Hotel (120 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2005. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



13) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham City Center Hotel (176 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2005. Hotel web site - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul City Center | Istanbul, TR Hotels International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



14) Ibis Istanbul Zeytinburnu Hotel (228 Rooms). Date opened - March 2007. Hotel web site - ibis Istanbul Zeytinburnu International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



15) Novotel Istanbul City Zeytinburnu Hotel (208 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2007. Hotel web site - Novotel Istanbul Zeytinburnu International Hotel Chain - Novotel Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



16) Ramada by Wyndham Old City Hotel (100 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2007. Hotel web site - Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Old City | Istanbul, TR Hotels International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Color Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1993), the hotel was rebranded in 2007 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels).



17) Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul (34 Serviced Residences on Floors 4 to 11 in Tower B). Date opened - August 2007. Hotel web site - Luxury 5 Star Residences In Esentepe, Istanbul | Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul International Hotel Chain - Kempinski Residences (Kempinski Hotels & Resorts).



18) Marriott Istanbul Asia Hotel (238 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2007. Hotel web site - Istanbul Marriott Hotel Asia International Hotel Chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



19) W Hotel (140 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2008. Hotel web site - Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy International Hotel Chain - W Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



20) Four Seasons at the Bosphorus Hotel (170 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2008. Hotel web site - Istanbul Luxury Hotel | Four Seasons Hotel Istanbul at the Bosphorus International Hotel Chain - Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts.



21) Park Hyatt Maçka Palas Hotel (90 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2008. Hotel web site - Luxury, Five-Star Hotel in Istanbul | Park Hyatt Istanbul – Maçka Palas International Hotel Chain - Park Hyatt Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



22) Sheraton Ataköy Hotel (285 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2009. Hotel web site - Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly Crowne Plaza Istanbul Ataköy hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1989), the hotel was rebranded in 2009 following the franchise agreement with Marriott Bonvoy).



23) Courtyard by Marriott Istanbul West Hotel (264 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2009. Hotel web site - Courtyard Istanbul West International Hotels Chain - Courtyard by Marriott Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



24) Holiday Inn Şişli Hotel (168 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2009. Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istsi/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



25) Fraser Place Anthill Istanbul Hotel (116 Serviced Apartments on Floors 40 to 52). Date opened - January 2011. Hotel web site - Serviced Apartments In Istanbul | Fraser Place Anthill International Hotel Chain - Fraser Place (Frasers Hospitality).



26) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Old Town Hotel (171 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2011. Hotel web site - Istanbul Hotel near Grand Bazar - DoubleTree Istanbul Old Town International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



27) Crowne Plaza Harbiye Hotel (285 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2011. Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istih/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



28) DoubleTree By Hilton Istanbul - Moda Hotel (247 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2011. Hotel web site - Asian Side Istanbul Hotels - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Istanbul - Moda International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



29) Crowne Plaza Istanbul Asia Hotel (336 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2011. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istit/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Viaport Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2010), the hotel was rebranded in 2011 following the franchise agreement with InterContinental Hotels Group).



30) Hilton Garden Inn Golden Horn Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2011. Hotel web site - Hotels in Istanbul Golden Horn - Hilton Garden Inn Istanbul International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



31) Holiday Inn Express Altunizade Hotel (76 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2011. Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istal/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



32) Le Méridien Etiler Hotel (259 Rooms, Suites and Serviced Apartments). Date opened - January 2012. Hotel web site - Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy International Hotel Chain - Le Méridien Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



33) Radisson Blu Asia Hotel (195 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2012. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-blu-istanbul-asia International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



34) Renaissance Polat Bosphorus Hotel (214 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2012. Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istbo-renaissance-istanbul-polat-bosphorus-hotel/ International Hotels Chain - Renaissance Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



35) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Ataköy Hotel (102 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2012. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramad...ada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-atakoy/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites by Wyndham (Wyndham Hotel Group).



36) Gezi Hotel Bosphorus, A Member of Design Hotels (67 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2012. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/tra...bosphorus-istanbul-a-member-of-design-hotels/ International Hotel Chain - Design Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly Gezi Hotel Bosphorus (since its opening in March 2011), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Design Hotels).



37) Ramada By Wyndham Taksim Hotel (108 Rooms). Date opened - October 2012. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-taksim/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly The Madison Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1997), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels).



38) Ramada by Wyndham Grand Bazaar Hotel (72 Rooms). Date opened - November 2012. Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-istanbul-grand-bazaar/hotel-overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Park Savur Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2000), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following the franchise agreement with Ramada by Wyndham Hotels).



39) DoubleTree by Hilton Avcılar Hotel (227 Rooms). Date opened - December 2012. Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ton-hotel-istanbul-avcilar-ISTAVDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



40) Wyndham Grand Kalamış Marina Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2013. Hotel web site - http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/turke...hotel-overview?EID=WY:20151106:HP:GRAND:44971 International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



41) Mercure Altunizade Hotel (140 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2013. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-8973-mercure-istanbul-altunizade/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



42) Ibis Esenyurt Hotel (156 Rooms). Date opened - January 2013. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-8007-ibis-istanbul-esenyurt/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



43) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Tekstilkent Hotel (322 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2013. Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-plaza-istanbul-tekstilkent/hotel-overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



44) Retaj Royale Hotel (187 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2013. Hotel web site - http://www.retajroyaleistanbul.com/index.php International Hotel Chain - Retaj Hotels.



45) Shangri-La Bosphorus Hotel (186 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2013. Hotel web site - http://www.shangri-la.com/istanbul/shangrila/ International Hotel Chain - Shangri-La Hotels and Resorts.



46) Radisson Blu Pera Hotel (130 Rooms). Date opened - June 2013. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-pera International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



47) Wyndham Grand Europe Hotel (307 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2013. Hotel web site - http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/wyndham-grand-istanbul-europe/hotel-overview International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



48) Hilton Bomonti Hotel & Conference Center (840 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2014. Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/tu...otel-and-conference-center-ISTBHHI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



49) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Bayrampaşa Hotel (128 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2014. Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-encore-istanbul-bayrampasa/hotel-overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



50) Radisson Blu Şişli Hotel (291 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2014. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-sisli International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



51) Radisson Blu Tuzla Hotel & Spa (254 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2014. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-tuzla International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



52) Marriott Şişli Hotel (259 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2014. Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdt-istanbul-marriott-hotel-sisli/ International Hotel Chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



53) Hampton by Hilton Kayaşehir Hotel (144 Rooms). Date opened - April 2014. Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...-hilton-istanbul-kayasehir-ISTKBHX/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



54) AC Hotel Istanbul Maçka (98 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2014. Hotel web site - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istac-ac-hotel-istanbul-macka/ International Hotel Chain - AC Hotels by Marriott (Marriott Bonvoy).



55) Raffles Istanbul Zorlu Center Hotel (180 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2014. Hotel web site - http://www.raffles.com/istanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Raffles Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



56) Hilton Kozyatağı Hotel (317 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2014. Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-kozyatagi-ISTKOHI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



57) Wyndham Grand Levent Hotel (389 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2014. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndham-grand/istanbul-turkey/wyndham-istanbul-levent/overview International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels and Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



58) Crowne Plaza Oryapark Hotel (196 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - Ekim 2014. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istur/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



59) 10 Karaköy, A Morgans Original Hotel (71 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2014. Hotel web site - https://www.sbe.com/hotels/originals/10-karakoy International Hotel Chain - The House of Originals (SBE Hotels & Residences).



60) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Şişli Hotel (65 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2014. Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-sisli/hotel-overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites by Wyndham (Wyndham Hotel Group).



61) Ramada by Wyndham Florya Hotel (90 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2015. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-florya/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly the “Ramada Encore Istanbul Airport” hotel (upon the hotel's first opening in January 2015), the hotel was rebranded in 2021 to become the “Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Florya” hotel).



62) Hilton Garden Inn Atatürk Airport Hotel (227 Rooms). Date opened - January 2015. Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...n-istanbul-ataturk-airport-ISTIAGI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



63) Hyatt Regency Ataköy Hotel (284 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2015. Hotel web site - http://istanbulatakoy.regency.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html International Hotel Chain - Hyatt Regency Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



64) The St. Regis Hotel (118 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2015. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/en-us/hotels/istxr-the-st-regis-istanbul/overview/ International Hotel Chain - St. Regis Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



65) Soho House Istanbul Hotel (87 Rooms). Date opened - March 2015. Hotel web site - https://www.sohohouseistanbul.com/en International Hotel Chain - Soho House Hotels.



66) Mövenpick Golden Horn Hotel (137 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2015. Hotel web site - http://www.moevenpick-hotels.com/en/europe/turkey/istanbul/istanbul-golden-horn/overview/ International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



67) DoubleTree by Hilton Tuzla Hotel (84 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2015. Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ilton-hotel-istanbul-tuzla-ISTTIDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



68) Park Inn by Radisson Atatürk Airport Hotel (154 Rooms). Date opened - May 2015. Hotel web site - http://www.parkinn.com/airport-hotel-istanbul-ataturk International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Carlson Rezidor Hotel Group).



69) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Kartal Hotel (92 Rooms). Date opened - June 2015. Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-encore-istanbul/hotel-overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



70) DoubleTree by Hilton Piyalepaşa Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2015. Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...-hotel-istanbul-piyalepasa-ISTIKDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



71) Burgu Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (113 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - September 2015. Hotel web site - http://www.rotana.com/arjaanhotelapartments/turkey/istanbul/burguarjaanbyrotana International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation, PJSC).



72) Tango Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (131 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - September 2015. Hotel web site - http://www.rotana.com/arjaanhotelapartments/turkey/istanbul/tangoarjaanbyrotana International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation, PJSC).



73) Hilton Garden Inn Beylikdüzü Hotel (126 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2015. Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...en-inn-istanbul-beylikduzu-ISTBEGI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



74) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Merter Hotel (200 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2015. Hotel web site - http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-merter/hotel-overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites (Wyndham Hotel Group).



75) Holiday Inn Kadıköy Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2015. Hotel web site - https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/ISTKA International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



76) Crowne Plaza Istanbul Florya Hotel (306 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2015. Hotel web site - http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istfl/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



77) Sheraton Grand Ataşehir Hotel (165 Rooms and Suites on Floors 18 to 27). Date opened - December 2015. Hotel web site - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=4097 International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Grand Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



78) Hampton by Hilton Ataköy Hotel (86 Rooms). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...hilton-istanbul-atakoy-ISTATHX/index.htmlhttp://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...hilton-istanbul-atakoy-ISTATHX/index.html[/B] International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



79) Pullman Istanbul Hotel & Convention Center (403 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-9429-pullman-istanbul-airport-and-convention-center/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Pullman Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Pullman Istanbul Airport Hotel & Convention Center is located in the same building with the 377-room Mercure Istanbul Airport Hotel).



80) Radisson Blu Ataköy Hotel (133 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-atakoy International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the Ottomare Suites Residence hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2015), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following a franchise agreement with Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts).



81) Fraser Place Antasya Hotel (80 Serviced Apartments on Floors 36 to 42). Date opened - February 2016. Hotel web site - http://antasya-istanbul.frasershospitality.com/en International Hotel Chain - Fraser Place (Frasers Hospitality).



82) Novotel Bosphorus Hotel (200 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel...l-bosphorus-opening-february-2016/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Novotel Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



83) Clarion Mahmutbey Hotel (245 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.choicehotels.com/turkey/istanbul/clarion-hotels/tu041 International Hotel Chain - Clarion Hotels (Choice Hotels International).



84) DoubleTree by Hilton Sirkeci Hotel (113 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2016. Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ton-hotel-istanbul-sirkeci-ISTSIDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Hotel Prince (since the hotel's first opening in 1999), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following the franchise agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels).



85) Ramada by Wyndham Golden Horn Hotel (112 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-golden-horn/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly the “Ramada Hotel & Suites Istanbul Golden Horn” (upon the hotel's first opening in May 2016), the hotel was rebranded on 6 August 2020 to become the “Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Golden Horn” hotel).



86) Mercure Istanbul West Hotel & Convention Center (377 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-9428-mercure-istanbul-airport/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(The dual-branded and connected hotel project in Istanbul, Mercure Istanbul Airport Hotel is located in the same building with the 403-room Pullman Istanbul Airport Hotel & Convention Center).



87) Clarion Golden Horn Hotel (185 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.choicehotels.com/turkey/istanbul-beyoglu-sutluce/clarion-hotels/tu043 International Hotel Chain - Clarion Hotels (Choice Hotels International).



88) Ibis Istanbul West Hotel (96 Rooms). Date opened - July 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-9815-ibis-istanbul-airport-/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



89) Room Mate Emir Hotel (47 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2016. Hotel web site - https://room-matehotels.com/en/emir/ International Hotel Chain - Room Mate Hotels.



90) Hampton by Hilton Kurtköy Hotel (145 Rooms). Date opened - September 2016. Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...ilton-istanbul-kurtkoy-ISTSGHX/index.htmlhttp://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...ilton-istanbul-kurtkoy-ISTSGHX/index.html[/B] International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



91) Hampton by Hilton Zeytinburnu Hotel (162 Rooms). Date opened - September 2016. Hotel web site - http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...n-istanbul-zeytinburnu-ISTZEHX/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



92) Mercure Istanbul Bomonti Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-A4N1-mercure-istanbul-bomonti/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(Formerly the Imperial Hotel Bomonti (since the hotel's first opening in 1999), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).



93) Tryp by Wyndham Taksim Hotel (48 Rooms). Date opened - November 2016. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-taksim/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



94) Fairmont Quasar Istanbul Hotel (209 Rooms and Suites and 64 Serviced Residences). Date opened - December 2016. Hotel web site - http://www.fairmont.com/istanbul International Hotel Chain - Fairmont Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



95) Radisson Blu Residence, Istanbul Batışehir (171 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - February 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-batisehir International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



96) Ibis Istanbul Tuzla Hotel (200 Rooms). Date opened - April 2017. Hotel web site - http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-9544-ibis-istanbul-tuzla-hotel/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



97) Golden Tulip Bayrampaşa Hotel (169 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.goldentulip.com/en/hotels/golden-tulip-istanbul-bayrampasa International Hotel Chain - Golden Tulip Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Louvre Hotels Group).



98) Park Inn by Radisson Istanbul Asia Kavacık Hotel (110 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-asia-kavacik International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Asia Princess Hotel (since its opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2017 following the franchise agreement with Park Inn by Radisson Hotels).



99) Holiday Inn Tuzla Bay Hotel (142 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/ISTTB International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



100) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Topkapı Hotel (216 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...by-hilton-istanbul-topkapi-ISTTODI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



101) Somerset Maslak Istanbul Hotel (149 Serviced Residences). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.somerset.com/en/turkey/istanbul/somerset-maslak-istanbul/index.html International Hotel Chain - Somerset Serviced Residences (The Ascott Limited).



102) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Basin Ekspres (140 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-basin-ekspres/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Airport Hotel is located in the same building with the 52-room Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham Istanbul Airport Hotel).



103) Park Inn by Radisson Istanbul Ataşehir Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2017. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-atasehir International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



104) Mercure Istanbul Ümraniye Hotel (124 Rooms). Date opened - December 2017. Hotel web site - http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-B2J8-mercure-istanbul-umraniye/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(Formerly the "Rescate Hotel Asia Istanbul" (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in December 2017 following a new franchise agreement with the "Mercure Hotels" hotel chain).



105) Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Alibeyköy Hotel (144 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-alibeykoy/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



106) The Galata Istanbul Hotel - MGallery (83 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2018. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/9857/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - The MGallery Hotel Collection (Accor Hotels Group).



107) Ibis Styles Bomonti Hotel (86 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hote...tanbul-bomonti/index.shtml#origin=accorhotels International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



108) Millennium Istanbul Golden Horn Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.millenniumhotels.com/en/istanbul/millennium-istanbul-golden-horn/ International Hotel Chain - Millennium Hotels and Resorts.



109) Centro Westside Hotel (152 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.rotana.com/centrohotels/turkey/istanbul/centrowestside International Hotel Chain - Centro Hotels (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Centro Westside Hotel is located in the same building with the 153-room Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel).



110) Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (153 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.rotana.com/newsarticle/1921 International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, Westside Arjaan by Rotana Hotel is located in the same building with the 152-room Centro Westside Hotel).



111) Park Inn by Radisson Odayeri Hotel (97 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-odayeri International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



112) Holiday Inn Istanbul - Old City Hotel (107 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istod/hoteldetail
International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly the "Best Western Premier Senator Hotel Istanbul - Old City" (since the hotels' first opening in 1994) and, later, the "Senator Hotel Istanbul Old City", the hotel was rebranded in June 2018 following a new franchise agreement with 'Holiday Inn Hotels" hotels chain).



113) Hilton Bakırköy Hotel & Conference Center (306 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2018. Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-bakirkoy-ISTIBHI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



114) The Sofa Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (82 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istak-sofa-hotel-istanbul-autograph-collection/ International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly The Sofa Hotel Istanbul (since its opening in 2006), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Autograph Collection Hotels).



115) Hilton Istanbul Maslak Hotel (305 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2018. Hotel web site - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-maslak-ISTMAHI/index.html International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Mövenpick hotel (since its opening in 1990), Princess hotel, Sheraton hotel, and Steigenberger hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Hilton Hotels & Resorts).



116) Ramada by Wyndham Beylikdüzü Hotel (120 Rooms). Date opened - August 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-by-wyndham-beylikduzu/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



117) Barceló Istanbul Hotel (270 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.barcelo.com/en-us/barcelo-hotels/hotels/turkey/istanbul/barcelo-istanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Barceló Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).

(Formerly Martı Istanbul hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Barceló Hotels & Resorts of Barceló Hotel Group).



118) Crowne Plaza Istanbul - Old City Hotel (282 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istbm/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly Ramada hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1985), Merit Antique hotel, Crowne Plaza Istanbul Old City hotel and Wyndham Old City hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts of InterContinental Hotel Group).



119) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Sancaktepe Hotel (141 Rooms). Date opened - December 2018. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-by-wyndham-istanbul-sancaktepe/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly Damatris Palace hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2017), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following the franchise agreement with Tryp by Wyndham Hotels of Wyndham Hotel Group).



120) Ibis Styles Ataşehir Hotel (76 Rooms). Date opened - January 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B4D7-ibis-styles-istanbul-atasehir/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



121) Radisson Blu Hotel, Vadistanbul (193 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-vadistanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



122) Yotel Istanbul Airport Hotel (451 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.yotel.com/en/hotels/yotel-istanbul-airport-landside International Hotel Chain - Yotel Hotels).

(Yotel Istanbul Airport Hotel comprises two parts - Yotel Istanbul Airport (Landside) with 277 rooms and YotelAir Istanbul Airport (Airside) with 174 rooms).



123) Radisson Residences, Vadistanbul (169 Apartment-style Rooms). Date opened - May 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.radisson.com/istanbul-hotel-tr-34485/istzd International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



124) Mercure Istanbul Sirkeci Hotel (59 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B4D8-mercure-istanbul-sirkeci/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



125) Holiday Inn Express Istanbul - Ataköy Metro Hotel (73 Rooms). Date opened - June 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istam/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group)



126) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Esentepe Hotel (104 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2019. Hotel web site - https://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/h...y-hilton-istanbul-esentepe-ISTESDI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)

(Formerly Biz Cevahir hotel (since its opening in 2013), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the management agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels of Hilton Worldwide).



127) Sheraton Istanbul City Center Hotel (254 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsd-sheraton-istanbul-city-center/ International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)

(Formerly Titanic Downtown Beyoglu hotel (since its opening in 2018), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Sheraton Hotels & Resorts of Marriott International).



128) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Basin Express Hotel (67 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-encore-istanbul-basin-express/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



129) Mercure Istanbul Bakırköy Hotel (93 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B634-mercure-istanbul-bakirkoy/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).

(Formerly Blue Regency hotel (since the hotel's first opening in ...), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Mercure Hotels).



130) Radisson Residences Avrupa TEM (141 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date opened - September 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-avrupa-tem-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Avrupa TEM Residences" (since the hotel's first opening in December 2011), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotels & Resorts).



131) Sofitel Istanbul Taksim Hotel (202 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B656-sofitel-istanbul-taksim-opening-november-2019/index.shtml International Hotel Chain - Sofitel Hotels and Resorts (Accor Hotels Group).



132) Six Senses Kocataş Mansions, Istanbul Hotel (45 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.sixsenses.com/en/resorts/kocatas-mansions-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Six Senses Hotels, Resorts and Spas (InterContinental Hotels Group).



133) Hagia Sophia Mansions Istanbul, Curio Collection by Hilton Hotel (78 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/isthsqq-hagia-sofia-mansions-istanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Curio Collection by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)

(Formerly Yeşil Ev hotel (since the hotel's first opening in April 2010), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following the franchise agreement with Curio Collection by Hilton Hotels).



134) JW Marriott Istanbul Bosphorus (130 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - International Hotel Chain - JW Marriott Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)



135) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Topkapi Hotel (78 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-by-wyndham-istanbul-topkapi/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



136) Delta Hotels Istanbul Halic Hotel (126 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdk-delta-hotels-istanbul-halic/ International Hotel Chain - Delta Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



137) La Quinta by Wyndham Istanbul Güneşli Hotel (404 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/en-uk/laquinta/istanbul-turkey/la-quinta-istanbul-gunesli/overview International Hotel Chain - La Quinta Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



138) Occidental Taksim Hotel (149 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.barcelo.com/en-ww/occidental-taksim/ International Hotel Chain - Occidental Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).



139) Radisson Istanbul Sultanhamet Hotel (28 Rooms). Date opened - March 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-istanbul-sultanahmet International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Best Western Citadel Hotel (since its opening in 2006), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotel Group).



140) Radisson President Beyazit Istanbul Hotel (201 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-beyazit-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly Best Western Plus The President Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in ...), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with Radisson Hotel Group).



141) DoubleTree by Hilton Ümraniye Hotel (240 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2020. Hotel web site - http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...rden-inn-istanbul-umraniye-ISTUMGI/index.html International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly Hilton Garden Inn Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in May 2017), the hotel was rebranded in June 2020 following the franchise agreement with DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels).



142) Hilton Mall of Istanbul Hotel (175 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2020. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istmihi-hilton-mall-of-instanbul/ International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



143) The Artisan Istanbul MGallery Hotel (136 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2020. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/9176/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - The MGallery Hotel Collection (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly "Mercure Istanbul Taksim Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in June 2014), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following the franchise agreement with The MGallery Hotel Collection).



144) Mövenpick Living Istanbul West (87 Hotel Apartments). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B868/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



145) Days Hotel by Wyndham Maltepe (80 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/days-inn/istanbul-turkey/days-hotel-istanbul-maltepe/overview International Hotel Chain - Days Inn by Wyndham Hotels ( Wyndham Hotel Group).



146) Sheraton Levent Hotel (248 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsl-sheraton-istanbul-levent/ International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



147) The Bank Hotel Istanbul, A Member of Design Hotels (63 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istvk-the-bank-hotel-istanbul-a-member-of-design-hotels International Hotel Chain - Design Hotels (Marriott International).

(Formerly Vault Karakoy, The House Hotel (since the hotel's first opening in May 2014), the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with Design Hotels).



148) Ibis Styles Merter (211 Rooms). Date opened - May 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B430/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels Group).



149) Orientbank Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (36 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istar-orientbank-hotel-istanbul-autograph-collection/ International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott International).



150) Tryp by Wyndham Ataşehir (84 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-atasehir/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts).



151) Ramada by Wyndham Şile Hotel (76 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-sile/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



152) Mandarin Oriental Bosphorus Hotel (100 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.mandarinoriental.com/istanbul/bosphorus/luxury-hotel International Hotel Chain - Mandarin Oriental Hotels & Resorts.



153) Wanda Vista Istanbul Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites & 320 Serviced Residences). Date opened - August 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wandahotels.com/en/hotel/wanda-vista-istanbul-booking-65-130 International Hotel Chain - Wanda Vista Hotels & Resorts.



154) Four Points by Sheraton Kağıthane Hotel (173 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istfk-four-points-istanbul-kagithane/ International Hotel Chain - Four Points by Sheraton Hotels (Marriott International).



155) Delta Hotels Istanbul Levent Hotel (232 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istld-delta-hotels-istanbul-levent/ International Hotel Chain - Delta Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



156) Address Hotel & Residences (182 Rooms and Suites and 197 Serviced Residences). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.addresshotels.com/en/future-destinations/ International Hotel Chain - Address Hotels & Resorts.



157) Mövenpick Istanbul Sabiha Gökcen Airport Hotel (294 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/B883/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



158) Mövenpick Istanbul Bosphorus Hotel (240 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://all.accor.com/hotel/A477/index.en.shtml International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly 'The Plaza Hotel Istanbul" (since the hotel's first opening in 1995) and, later, the “Mercure Istanbul City Bosphorus Hotel”, the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following the franchise agreement with the "Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



159) Residence Inn by Marriott Ataşehir Hotel (125 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istri-residence-inn-istanbul-atasehir/ International Hotel Chain - Residence Inn by Marriott Hotels (Marriott International).



160) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Avcılar Hotel (111 Rooms). Date opened - November 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-encore-istanbul-avcilar/overview International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



161) Radisson Hotel Harbiye (90 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-hotel-istanbul-harbiye International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



162) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Şişli Hotel (115 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-sisli-hotel/overview International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



163) Crowne Plaza Tuzla Viaport Marina Hotel (259 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/isttv/hoteldetail International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



164) Adahan DeCamondo Pera, Autograph Collection (50 Rooms and Suites, including 34 Rooms and 16 Suites). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istad-adahan-decamondo-pera-autograph-collection/ International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott International).



165) Royan Hotel Hagia Sophia Istanbul, a Member of Radisson Individuals (48 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - April 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-individuals-royan-hagia-sophia-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Individuals Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



166) JW Marriott Istanbul Marmara Sea Hotel (204 Rooms and Suites & 62 Residences). Date to be opened - May 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istms-jw-marriott-hotel-istanbul-marmara-sea/ International Hotel Chain - JW Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



167) Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Old City Hotel (73 Rooms). Date to be opened - June 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istithx-hampton-istanbul-old-city/ International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide). 



168) Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel (269 Rooms and Suites, including 265 Rooms and 4 Suites). Date to be opened - July 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsi-sheraton-istanbul-esenyurt/ International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). 



169) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Maltepe Hotel (84 Rooms). Date to be opened - August 2022. Hotel web site - ... International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



170) DeCamondo Galata, a Tribute Portfolio Hotel (95 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - August 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdc-decamondo-galata-a-tribute-portfolio-hotel/ International Hotel Chain - Tribute Portfolio Hotels (Marriott International).



171) Radisson Hotel Apartments Delta Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel (240 Hotel Apartments). Date to be opened - September 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.hotel-online.com/press_...son-hotel-apartments-delta-istanbul-esenyurt/ International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



172) Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Arnavutköy (200 Rooms). Date to be opened - September 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istarhx-hampton-istanbul-arnavutkoy/ International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide). 



173) The Peninsula Istanbul Hotel (177 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - September 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.peninsula.com/en/istanbul International Hotel Chain - Peninsula Hotels & Resorts (The Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels, Limited).



174) Orient Occident (Basiret Han) Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (40 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - September 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.businesstraveller.com/b...n-10-properties-in-turkey-by-the-end-of-2022/ International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott International).



175) Bomonti Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (... Hotel Apartments). Date to be opened - September 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.rotana.com/newsarticle/2646 International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation).



176) The Westin Istanbul Nişantaşı Hotel (150 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - October 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-photos/istnw-the-westin-istanbul-nisantasi/ International Hotel Chain - Westin Hotels & Resorts (Marriott International).



177) Days Hotel by Wyndham Esenyurt (176 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - December 2022. Hotel web site - https://corporate.wyndhamhotels.com...launches-days-inn-by-wyndham-brand-in-turkey/ International Hotel Chain - Days Inn by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



178) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul Sultanahmet Hotel (211 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - December 2022. Hotel web site - https://mobile.twitter.com/ramadasultanhmt International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



179) Mövenpick Istanbul Zeytinburnu Hotel (230 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - https://www.turizmaktuel.com/haber/zeytinburnu-na-movenpick-hotel-geliyor International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



180) Mövenpick Living Istanbul Çamlı Vadi (65 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - https://www.turizmguncel.com/haber/accor-ve-artas-iki-movenpinck-living-projesi-icin-anlasti International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



181) Citadines Neba Garden Hotel (150 Serviced Hotel Apartments). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - https://www.discoverasr.com/en/citadines/turkey/citadines-neba-garden-istanbul International Hotel Chain - Citadines Apart Hotels (The Ascott Limited).



182) Mövenpick Living Istanbul Saklı Vadi (164 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - https://www.turizmguncel.com/haber/accor-ve-artas-iki-movenpinck-living-projesi-icin-anlasti International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



183) Marriott Executive Apartments Istanbul Florya (76 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istfe-marriott-executive-apartments-istanbul-fulya/ International Hotel Chain - Marriott Executive Apartments Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy Hotels).*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 25 April 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Royan Hotel Hagia Sophia Istanbul, a member of Radisson Individuals".


*Hotel name**Royan Hotel Hagia Sophia Istanbul, a member of Radisson Individuals**Hotel capacity**48 Rooms and Suites**Date opened**📅 25 April 2022**Hotel official website*https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-individuals-royan-hagia-sophia-istanbul*International hotel chain**Radisson Individuals Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Fatih*

*"Royan Hotel Hagia Sophia Istanbul, a member of Radisson Individuals" holds the distinction of being the first "Radisson Individuals"-branded hotel in Turkey.
















 *


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

As of 30 April 2022, the following international hotel chains/brands were operating in Istanbul's hospitality market. (The names of these international hotel chains/brands and exact numbers of their operating hotels in Istanbul as of 30 April 2022 are listed immediately below).

*DoubleTree by Hilton* (9 hotels), *Ramada by Wyndham* (8 hotels), *Radisson Blu* (7 hotels), *Mercure* (6 hotels), *Crowne Plaza* (6 hotels), *Hilton* (6 hotels), *Tryp by Wyndham* (6 hotels), *Holiday Inn* (5 hotels), *Hampton by Hilton* (4 hotels), *Ibis* (4 hotels), *Ramada Encore by Wyndham* (4 hotels), *Park Inn by Radisson* (4 hotels), *Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham* (3 hotels), *Wyndham Grand* (3 hotels), *Ibis Styles* (3 hotels), *Radisson* (3 hotels), *Arjaan by Rotana* (3 hotels), *Sheraton* (3 hotels), *Mövenpick *(3 hotels), *Autograph Collection* (3 hotels), *Hilton Garden Inn* (3 hotels), *Holiday Inn Express* (2 hotels), *Marriott* (2 hotels), *Radisson Residences* (2 hotels), *Four Seasons* (2 hotels), *Novotel* (2 hotels), *Fraser Place* (2 hotels), *Renaissance* (2 hotels), *Ramada Plaza by Wyndham* (2 hotels), *Delta Hotels by Marriott* (2 hotels), *MGallery* (2 hotels), *Clarion* (2 hotels), *Kempinski* (2 properties: 1 hotel ve 1 residence), *Sheraton Grand* (1 hotel), *Radisson Blu Residence* (1 hotel), *JW Marriott* (1 hotel), *Sofitel* (1 hotel), *Four Points by Sheraton *(1 hotel), *InterContinental* (1 hotel), *Shangri-La* (1 hotel), *Curio Collection by Hilton* (1 hotel), *Grand Hyatt* (1 hotel), *La Quinta by Wyndham* (1 hotel), *Park Hyatt* (1 hotel), *Pullman* (1 hotel), *Courtyard by Marriott* (1 hotel), *Hyatt Regency* (1 hotel), *Hyatt Centric* (1 hotel), *Swissôtel* (1 hotel), *Golden Tulip* (1 hotel), *AC Hotels by Marriott* (1 hotel), *Six Senses* (1 hotel), *The House of Originals* (1 hotel), *Centro* (1 hotel), *Conrad* (1 hotel), *St. Regis* (1 hotel), *Soho House* (1 hotel), *Mövenpick Living* (1 hotel), *Room Mate* (1 hotel), *Le Méridien* (1 hotel), *Retaj *(1 hotel), *Barceló *(1 hotel), *Occidental *(1 hotel), *Yotel *(1 hotel), *Mandarin Oriental *(1 hotel),* Raffles *(1 hotel), *Somerset* (1 hotel), *Days Hotel by Wyndham* (1 hotel), *Millennium *(1 hotel), *Address* (1 hotel), *Ritz-Carlton* (1 hotel), *Fairmont *(1 hotel), *W *(1 hotel), *Radisson Individuals* (1 hotel), *Best Western* (1 hotel), *Residence Inn by Marriott* (1 hotel).

As of 30 April 2022, the following international hotel brands/chains were not (yet) operating in Istanbul's hospitality market:

*Oberoi*, *Westin*, *Waldorf Astoria*, *Banyan Tree*, *Viceroy*, *Regent*, *Dusit Thani*, *Canopy by Hilton*, *Andaz*, *Mama Shelter*, *Peninsula*, *Citadines*, *Dorint*, *Steigenberger*, *The* *Luxury Collection*, *Jumeirah*, *Orient Express*, *Edition*, *Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham*, *Tribute Portfolio,* *Super 8*, *Moxy*, *Element by Westin*, *Meliá*, *Riu Hotels* and *Aloft*.

Of the above-referenced international hotel chains/brands not (yet) present in Istanbul's hospitality market as of 30 April 2022, 5 chains/brands - *Mama Shelter*, *Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham*, *Dorint*, *Jumeirah*, *Steigenberger* and *Edition *- previously operated hotels in Istanbul, but subsequently left the market due to rebranding of those hotels.

The following international hotel chains/brands - *Peninsula, Tribute Portfolio* and *Westin* - are known to be launching their new hotels in Istanbul within the next few months (May-August 2022).


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 9 May 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "JW Marriott Istanbul Marmara Sea".


*Hotel name**JW Marriott Istanbul Marmara Sea**Hotel capacity**204 Rooms and Suites & 62 Residences**Date opened**📅 9 May 2022**Hotel official website*JW Marriott Hotel Istanbul Marmara Sea*International hotel chain**JW Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott International)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Ataköy*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 12 June 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Old City".


*Hotel name**Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Old City**Hotel capacity**73 Rooms**Date opened**📅 12 June 2022**Hotel official website*Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Old City*International hotel chain**Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Aksaray*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 11 July 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt".


*Hotel name**Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt**Hotel capacity**269 Rooms and Suites (including 265 Rooms ve 4 Suites)**Date opened**📅 11 July 2022**Hotel official website*Overview*International hotel chain**Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Esenyurt*

*At 42 floors high, "Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt" is one of the taller international chain hotels in Istanbul. 















*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

After more than 5 months since the last publication of the list on 11 April 2022, I am updating (below) the list of all international chain hotels and global hotel brands operating in Istanbul as of 15 September 2022.

The changes which have taken place in the past 5 months include opening of the “Royan Hotel Hagia Sophia Istanbul, a Member of Radisson Individuals”, opening of the “JW Marriott Istanbul Marmara Sea” hotel, rebranding of the former “The Sofa Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection” as the locally branded “The Stay Boulevard Nişantaşı” hotel, opening of the “Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Old City” hotel, rebranding of the former “WestSide Arjaan by Rotana” hotel as the “WestSide Residences by Rotana” hotel and opening of the “Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt” hotel.

Below follows the list of all international chain hotels and global hotel brands operating in Istanbul as of 15 September 2022. (The hotels follow in the chronological order of their opening).

As of 15 September 2022, the total number of the international chain hotels operating in Istanbul stood at 167 (detailed information for these hotels is provided below).

Another 16 international chain hotels are currently at advanced stages of development, scheduled to open between September 2022 and July 2023 (detailed information for these pipeline hotels is also provided below).


*1) Hilton Bosphorus Hotel (499 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1955. Hotel web site - **Hilton Istanbul Bosphorus, Turkey Hotel** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



2) Swissotel The Bosphorus Hotel (566 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1991. Hotel web site - **Swissotel The Bosphorus - Luxury Hotel In Istanbul - Swissôtel Hotels And Resorts** International Hotel Chain - Swissôtel Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



3) Çırağan Palace Kempinski Hotel (313 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1991. Hotel web site - **5 Star Luxury Hotel In Istanbul, Turkey | Ciragan Palace Kempinski** International Hotel Chain - Kempinski Hotels & Resorts.



4) Grand Hyatt Hotel (360 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1991. Hotel web site - **Luxury Istanbul Hotel Near Taksim Square | Grand Hyatt Istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Grand Hyatt Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



5) Conrad Bosphorus Hotel (590 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1992. Hotel web site - **Conrad Istanbul Bosphorus Hotel Turkey - Istanbul Luxury Hotel** International Hotel Chain - Conrad Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



6) Renaissance Polat Hotel (414 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1993. Hotel web site - **Renaissance Polat Istanbul Hotel** International Hotel Chain - Renaissance Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



7) Four Seasons at Sultanahmet Hotel (65 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1996. Hotel web site - **Istanbul Luxury 5-Star Hotel | Four Season Istanbul at Sultanahmet** International Hotel Chain - Four Seasons Hotels & Resorts.



8) Ceylan InterContinental Hotel (388 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - 1996. Hotel web site - **http://www.ihg.com/intercontinental/hotels/gb/en/istanbul/istha/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - InterContinental Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly the “Sheraton Istanbul Taksim” hotel (since its opening in 1975), the hotel was rebranded in 1996 following a new management agreement with the "InterContinental Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



9) The Ritz-Carlton Hotel (244 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2001. Hotel web site - **Istanbul** International Hotel Chain - The Ritz-Carlton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



10) Holiday Inn Istanbul City Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2003. Hotel web site - **http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istmc/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly the "Olcay Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in 1973), the hotel was rebranded in 2003 following a franchise agreement with the "Holiday Inn Hotels" hotel chain).



11) Best Western Empire Palace Hotel (40 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2004. Hotel web site - **Hotel in Istanbul, Sirkeci | Best Western Empire Palace** International Hotel Chain - Best Western Hotels & Resorts.



12) Radisson Blu Bosphorus Hotel (120 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2005. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



13) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham City Center Hotel (176 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2005. Hotel web site - **Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul City Center | Istanbul, TR Hotels** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



14) Ibis Istanbul Zeytinburnu Hotel (228 Rooms). Date opened - March 2007. Hotel web site - **ibis Istanbul Zeytinburnu** International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels).



15) Novotel Istanbul City Zeytinburnu Hotel (208 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2007. Hotel web site - **Novotel Istanbul Zeytinburnu** International Hotel Chain - Novotel Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



16) Ramada by Wyndham Old City Hotel (100 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2007. Hotel web site - **Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Old City | Istanbul, TR Hotels** International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Color Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in 1993), the hotel was rebranded in 2007 following a franchise agreement with the "Ramada by Wyndham Hotels" hotel chain).



17) Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul (34 Serviced Residences on Floors 4 to 11 in Tower B). Date opened - August 2007. Hotel web site - **Luxury 5 Star Residences In Esentepe, Istanbul | Kempinski Residences Astoria Istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Kempinski Residences (Kempinski Hotels & Resorts).



18) Marriott Istanbul Asia Hotel (238 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2007. Hotel web site - **Istanbul Marriott Hotel Asia** International Hotel Chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



19) W Hotel (140 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2008. Hotel web site - **Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy** International Hotel Chain - W Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



20) Four Seasons at the Bosphorus Hotel (170 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2008. Hotel web site - **Istanbul Luxury Hotel | Four Seasons Hotel Istanbul at the Bosphorus** International Hotel Chain - Four Seasons Hotels & Resorts.



21) Park Hyatt Maçka Palas Hotel (90 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2008. Hotel web site - **Luxury, Five-Star Hotel in Istanbul | Park Hyatt Istanbul – Maçka Palas** International Hotel Chain - Park Hyatt Hotels (Hyatt Corporation).



22) Sheraton Ataköy Hotel (285 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2009. Hotel web site - **Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy** International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly the “Crowne Plaza Istanbul Ataköy” hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1989), the hotel was rebranded in 2009 following a new franchise agreement with the “Sheraton Hotels & Resorts” hotel chain).



23) Courtyard by Marriott Istanbul West Hotel (264 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2009. Hotel web site - **Courtyard Istanbul West** International Hotels Chain - Courtyard by Marriott Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



24) Holiday Inn Şişli Hotel (168 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2009. Hotel web site - **http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istsi/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



25) Fraser Place Anthill Istanbul Hotel (116 Serviced Apartments on Floors 40 to 52). Date opened - January 2011. Hotel web site - **Serviced Apartments In Istanbul | Fraser Place Anthill** International Hotel Chain - Fraser Place (Frasers Hospitality).



26) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Old Town Hotel (171 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2011. Hotel web site - **Istanbul Hotel near Grand Bazar - DoubleTree Istanbul Old Town** International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



27) Crowne Plaza Harbiye Hotel (285 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2011. Hotel web site - **http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istih/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



28) DoubleTree By Hilton Istanbul - Moda Hotel (247 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2011. Hotel web site - **Asian Side Istanbul Hotels - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Istanbul - Moda** International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



29) Crowne Plaza Istanbul Asia Hotel (336 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2011. Hotel web site - **https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istit/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly the “Via Hotel Istanbul” (since the hotel's first opening in 2010), the hotel was rebranded in 2011 following a franchise agreement with the "Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



30) Hilton Garden Inn Golden Horn Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2011. Hotel web site - **Hotels in Istanbul Golden Horn - Hilton Garden Inn Istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



31) Holiday Inn Express Altunizade Hotel (76 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2011. Hotel web site - **http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istal/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



32) Le Méridien Etiler Hotel (259 Rooms, Suites and Serviced Apartments). Date opened - January 2012. Hotel web site - **Hotels & Resorts | Book your Hotel directly with Marriott Bonvoy** International Hotel Chain - Le Méridien Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



33) Radisson Blu Asia Hotel (195 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2012. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-blu-istanbul-asia** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



34) Renaissance Polat Bosphorus Hotel (214 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2012. Hotel web site - **http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istbo-renaissance-istanbul-polat-bosphorus-hotel/** International Hotels Chain - Renaissance Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



35) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Ataköy Hotel (102 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2012. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramad...ada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-atakoy/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites by Wyndham (Wyndham Hotel Group).



36) Gezi Hotel Bosphorus, A Member of Design Hotels (67 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2012. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istds-gezi-hotel-bosphorus-istanbul-a-member-of-design-hotels/** International Hotel Chain - Design Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly the "Gezi Hotel Bosphorus" (since its opening in March 2011), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following a franchise agreement with the "Design Hotels" hotel chain).



37) Ramada By Wyndham Taksim Hotel (108 Rooms). Date opened - October 2012. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-taksim/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly "The Madison Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in 1997), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following a franchise agreement with the "Ramada by Wyndham Hotels" hotel chain).



38) Ramada by Wyndham Grand Bazaar Hotel (72 Rooms). Date opened - November 2012. Hotel web site - **http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-istanbul-grand-bazaar/hotel-overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly the “Park Savur Hotel” (since the hotel's first opening in 2000), the hotel was rebranded in 2012 following a franchise agreement with the “Ramada by Wyndham Hotels” hotel chain).



39) DoubleTree by Hilton Avcılar Hotel (227 Rooms). Date opened - December 2012. Hotel web site - **http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ton-hotel-istanbul-avcilar-ISTAVDI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



40) Wyndham Grand Kalamış Marina Hotel (210 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2013. Hotel web site - **http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/turke...hotel-overview?EID=WY:20151106:HP:GRAND:44971** International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



41) Mercure Altunizade Hotel (140 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2013. Hotel web site - **http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-8973-mercure-istanbul-altunizade/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels).



42) Ibis Esenyurt Hotel (156 Rooms). Date opened - January 2013. Hotel web site - **http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-8007-ibis-istanbul-esenyurt/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels).



43) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Tekstilkent Hotel (322 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2013. Hotel web site - **http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-plaza-istanbul-tekstilkent/hotel-overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



44) Retaj Royale Hotel (187 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2013. Hotel web site - **http://www.retajroyaleistanbul.com/index.php** International Hotel Chain - Retaj Hotels.



45) Shangri-La Bosphorus Hotel (186 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2013. Hotel web site - **http://www.shangri-la.com/istanbul/shangrila/** International Hotel Chain - Shangri-La Hotels & Resorts.



46) Radisson Blu Pera Hotel (130 Rooms). Date opened - June 2013. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-pera** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



47) Wyndham Grand Europe Hotel (307 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2013. Hotel web site - **http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/wyndham-grand-istanbul-europe/hotel-overview** International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



48) Hilton Bomonti Hotel & Conference Center (840 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2014. Hotel web site - **http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/tu...otel-and-conference-center-ISTBHHI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



49) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Bayrampaşa Hotel (128 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2014. Hotel web site - **http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-encore-istanbul-bayrampasa/hotel-overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



50) Radisson Blu Şişli Hotel (291 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2014. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-sisli** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



51) Radisson Blu Tuzla Hotel & Spa (254 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2014. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-tuzla** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



52) Marriott Şişli Hotel (259 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2014. Hotel web site - **http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdt-istanbul-marriott-hotel-sisli/** International Hotel Chain - Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



53) Hampton by Hilton Kayaşehir Hotel (144 Rooms). Date opened - April 2014. Hotel web site - **http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...-hilton-istanbul-kayasehir-ISTKBHX/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



54) AC Hotel Istanbul Maçka (98 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2014. Hotel web site - **http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istac-ac-hotel-istanbul-macka/** International Hotel Chain - AC Hotels by Marriott (Marriott Bonvoy).



55) Raffles Istanbul Zorlu Center Hotel (180 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2014. Hotel web site - **http://www.raffles.com/istanbul/** International Hotel Chain - Raffles Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



56) Hilton Kozyatağı Hotel (317 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2014. Hotel web site - **http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-kozyatagi-ISTKOHI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



57) Wyndham Grand Levent Hotel (389 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2014. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndham-grand/istanbul-turkey/wyndham-istanbul-levent/overview** International Hotel Chain - Wyndham Grand Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



58) Crowne Plaza Oryapark Hotel (196 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - Ekim 2014. Hotel web site - **https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istur/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



59) 10 Karaköy, A Morgans Original Hotel (71 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2014. Hotel web site - **https://www.sbe.com/hotels/originals/10-karakoy** International Hotel Chain - The House of Originals (SBE Hotels & Residences).



60) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Şişli Hotel (65 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2014. Hotel web site - **http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-sisli/hotel-overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites by Wyndham (Wyndham Hotel Group).



61) Ramada by Wyndham Florya Hotel (90 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2015. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-florya/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly the “Ramada Encore Istanbul Airport” hotel (upon the hotel's first opening in January 2015), the hotel was rebranded in 2021 to become the “Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Florya” hotel).



62) Hilton Garden Inn Atatürk Airport Hotel (227 Rooms). Date opened - January 2015. Hotel web site - **http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...n-istanbul-ataturk-airport-ISTIAGI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



63) Hyatt Regency Ataköy Hotel (284 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2015. Hotel web site - **http://istanbulatakoy.regency.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html** International Hotel Chain - Hyatt Regency Hotels & Resorts (Hyatt Corporation).



64) The St. Regis Hotel (118 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2015. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/en-us/hotels/istxr-the-st-regis-istanbul/overview/** International Hotel Chain - St. Regis Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



65) Soho House Istanbul Hotel (87 Rooms). Date opened - March 2015. Hotel web site - **https://www.sohohouseistanbul.com/en** International Hotel Chain - Soho House Hotels.



66) Mövenpick Golden Horn Hotel (137 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2015. Hotel web site - **http://www.moevenpick-hotels.com/en/europe/turkey/istanbul/istanbul-golden-horn/overview/** International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



67) DoubleTree by Hilton Tuzla Hotel (84 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2015. Hotel web site - **http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ilton-hotel-istanbul-tuzla-ISTTIDI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



68) Park Inn by Radisson Atatürk Airport Hotel (154 Rooms). Date opened - May 2015. Hotel web site - **http://www.parkinn.com/airport-hotel-istanbul-ataturk** International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



69) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Kartal Hotel (92 Rooms). Date opened - June 2015. Hotel web site - **http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-encore-istanbul/hotel-overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



70) DoubleTree by Hilton Piyalepaşa Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2015. Hotel web site - **http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...-hotel-istanbul-piyalepasa-ISTIKDI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



71) Burgu Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (113 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - September 2015. Hotel web site - **http://www.rotana.com/arjaanhotelapartments/turkey/istanbul/burguarjaanbyrotana** International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation, PJSC).



72) Tango Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (131 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - September 2015. Hotel web site - **http://www.rotana.com/arjaanhotelapartments/turkey/istanbul/tangoarjaanbyrotana** International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation, PJSC).



73) Hilton Garden Inn Beylikdüzü Hotel (126 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2015. Hotel web site - **http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...en-inn-istanbul-beylikduzu-ISTBEGI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Garden Inn Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



74) Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Merter Hotel (200 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2015. Hotel web site - **http://www.ramada.com/hotels/turkey/istanbul/ramada-hotel-and-suites-istanbul-merter/hotel-overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Hotels & Suites (Wyndham Hotel Group).



75) Holiday Inn Kadıköy Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2015. Hotel web site - **https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/ISTKA** International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



76) Crowne Plaza Istanbul Florya Hotel (306 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2015. Hotel web site - **http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istfl/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



77) Sheraton Grand Ataşehir Hotel (165 Rooms and Suites on Floors 18 to 27). Date opened - December 2015. Hotel web site - **http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=4097** International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Grand Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



78) Hampton by Hilton Ataköy Hotel (86 Rooms). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - **http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...hilton-istanbul-atakoy-ISTATHX/index.htmlhttp://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hampton-by-hilton-istanbul-atakoy-ISTATHX/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



79) Pullman Istanbul Hotel & Convention Center (403 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - **http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-9429-pullman-istanbul-airport-and-convention-center/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Pullman Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, the "Pullman Istanbul Airport Hotel & Convention Center" is located in the same building with the 377-room "Mercure Istanbul Airport Hotel").



80) Radisson Blu Ataköy Hotel (133 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2016. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-atakoy** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Ottomare Suites Residence" hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2015), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following a franchise agreement with the "Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



81) Fraser Place Antasya Hotel (80 Serviced Apartments on Floors 36 to 42). Date opened - February 2016. Hotel web site - **http://antasya-istanbul.frasershospitality.com/en** International Hotel Chain - Fraser Place (Frasers Hospitality).



82) Novotel Bosphorus Hotel (200 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2016. Hotel web site - **http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel...l-bosphorus-opening-february-2016/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Novotel Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



83) Clarion Mahmutbey Hotel (245 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2016. Hotel web site - **https://www.choicehotels.com/turkey/istanbul/clarion-hotels/tu041** International Hotel Chain - Clarion Hotels (Choice Hotels International).



84) DoubleTree by Hilton Sirkeci Hotel (113 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2016. Hotel web site - **http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...ton-hotel-istanbul-sirkeci-ISTSIDI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly the "Hotel Prince" (since the hotel's first opening in 1999), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following a franchise agreement with the "DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels" hotel chain).



85) Ramada by Wyndham Golden Horn Hotel (112 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2016. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-golden-horn/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly the “Ramada Hotel & Suites by Wyndham Istanbul Golden Horn” (upon the hotel's first opening in May 2016), the hotel was rebranded on 6 August 2020 to become the “Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Golden Horn” hotel).



86) Mercure Istanbul West Hotel & Convention Center (377 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2016. Hotel web site - **http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-9428-mercure-istanbul-airport/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels).

(The dual-branded and connected hotel project in Istanbul, the "Mercure Istanbul Airport Hotel" is located in the same building with the 403-room "Pullman Istanbul Airport Hotel & Convention Center").



87) Clarion Golden Horn Hotel (185 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2016. Hotel web site - **https://www.choicehotels.com/turkey/istanbul-beyoglu-sutluce/clarion-hotels/tu043** International Hotel Chain - Clarion Hotels (Choice Hotels International).



88) Ibis Istanbul West Hotel (96 Rooms). Date opened - July 2016. Hotel web site - **http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-9815-ibis-istanbul-airport-/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels).



89) Room Mate Emir Hotel (47 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2016. Hotel web site - **https://room-matehotels.com/en/emir/** International Hotel Chain - Room Mate Hotels.



90) Hampton by Hilton Kurtköy Hotel (145 Rooms). Date opened - September 2016. Hotel web site - Istanbul Airport Hotels - Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Kurtkoy International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



91) Hampton by Hilton Zeytinburnu Hotel (162 Rooms). Date opened - September 2016. Hotel web site - **http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...n-istanbul-zeytinburnu-ISTZEHX/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



92) Mercure Istanbul Bomonti Hotel (203 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2016. Hotel web site - **http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-A4N1-mercure-istanbul-bomonti/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly the "Imperial Hotel Bomonti" (since the hotel's first opening in 1999), the hotel was rebranded in 2016 following a franchise agreement with the "Mercure Hotels" hotel chain).



93) Tryp by Wyndham Taksim Hotel (48 Rooms). Date opened - November 2016. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-taksim/overview** International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



94) Fairmont Quasar Istanbul Hotel (209 Rooms and Suites and 64 Serviced Residences). Date opened - December 2016. Hotel web site - **http://www.fairmont.com/istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Fairmont Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



95) Radisson Blu Residence, Istanbul Batışehir (171 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - February 2017. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonblu.com/en/hotel-istanbul-batisehir** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



96) Ibis Istanbul Tuzla Hotel (200 Rooms). Date opened - April 2017. Hotel web site - **http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-9544-ibis-istanbul-tuzla-hotel/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels).



97) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Ümraniye Hotel (240 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2017. Hotel web site - **DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Umraniye* *International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly the "Hilton Garden Inn Istanbul Ümraniye" hotel (since the hotel's first opening in May 2017), the hotel was rebranded in June 2020 to become the "DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Ümraniye" hotel).



98) Golden Tulip Bayrampaşa Hotel (169 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2017. Hotel web site - **https://www.goldentulip.com/en/hotels/golden-tulip-istanbul-bayrampasa** International Hotel Chain - Golden Tulip Hotels, Suites & Resorts (Louvre Hotels Group).



99) Park Inn by Radisson Istanbul Asia Kavacık Hotel (110 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - **https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-asia-kavacik** International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Asia Princess Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2017 following a franchise agreement with the "Park Inn by Radisson" hotel chain).



100) Holiday Inn Tuzla Bay Hotel (142 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - **https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/ISTTB** International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group).



101) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Topkapı Hotel (216 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - **http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...by-hilton-istanbul-topkapi-ISTTODI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide).



102) Somerset Maslak Istanbul Hotel (149 Serviced Residences). Date opened - August 2017. Hotel web site - **https://www.somerset.com/en/turkey/istanbul/somerset-maslak-istanbul/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Somerset Serviced Residences (The Ascott Limited).



103) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Basin Ekspres (192 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2017. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-basin-ekspres/overview** International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formally the dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, the "Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Airport Hotel" was previously located in the same building with the 52-room "Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham Istanbul Airport Hotel". Following the merger of the two hotels in September 2020, both hotels became the single, 192-room, "Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Basın Ekspres Hotel").



104) Park Inn by Radisson Istanbul Ataşehir Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2017. Hotel web site - **https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-atasehir** International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



105) Mercure Istanbul Ümraniye Hotel (124 Rooms). Date opened - December 2017. Hotel web site - **http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-B2J8-mercure-istanbul-umraniye/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly the "Rescate Hotel Asia Istanbul" (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in December 2017 following a franchise agreement with the "Mercure Hotels" hotel chain).



106) Ramada by Wyndham Istanbul Alibeyköy Hotel (144 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-alibeykoy/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



107) The Galata Istanbul Hotel - MGallery (83 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2018. Hotel web site - **https://all.accor.com/hotel/9857/index.en.shtml** International Hotel Chain - The MGallery Hotel Collection (Accor Hotels).



108) Ibis Styles Bomonti Hotel (86 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hote...tanbul-bomonti/index.shtml#origin=accorhotels** International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels).



109) Millennium Istanbul Golden Horn Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.millenniumhotels.com/en/istanbul/millennium-istanbul-golden-horn/** International Hotel Chain - Millennium Hotels & Resorts.



110) Centro Westside Hotel (152 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.rotana.com/centrohotels/turkey/istanbul/centrowestside** International Hotel Chain - Centro Hotels (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation).

(The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, the "Centro Westside Hotel" is located in the same building with the 153-room "WestSide Residences by Rotana" hotel).



111) WestSide Residences by Rotana Hotel (153 Serviced Apartments). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - **WestSide Residences by Rotana Istanbul* *International Hotel Chain - The Residences by Rotana Hotels (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation).

(Formerly the “Westside Arjaan by Rotana” hotel since the hotel’s first opening in May 2018, the hotel was rebranded in August 2022 to become the “WestSide Residences by Rotana" hotel. 

The dually-branded hotel project in Istanbul, the “WestSide Residences by Rotana” hotel is located in the same building with the 152-room “Centro Westside Hotel”).



112) Park Inn by Radisson Odayeri Hotel (97 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.parkinn.com/hotel-istanbul-odayeri** International Hotel Chain - Park Inn by Radisson Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).



113) Holiday Inn Istanbul - Old City Hotel (107 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istod/hoteldetail* *International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly the "Best Western Premier Senator Hotel Istanbul - Old City" (since the hotels' first opening in 1994) and, later, the "Senator Hotel Istanbul Old City", the hotel was rebranded in June 2018 following a new franchise agreement with the "Holiday Inn Hotels" hotel chain).



114) Hilton Bakırköy Hotel & Conference Center (306 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2018. Hotel web site - **http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-bakirkoy-ISTIBHI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



115) Hilton Istanbul Maslak Hotel (305 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2018. Hotel web site - **http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/turkey/hilton-istanbul-maslak-ISTMAHI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).

(Formerly the Mövenpick hotel (since its opening in 1990), Princess hotel, Sheraton hotel, and Steigenberger hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following a new franchise agreement with the "Hilton Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



116) Ramada by Wyndham Beylikdüzü Hotel (120 Rooms). Date opened - August 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-by-wyndham-beylikduzu/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



117) Barceló Istanbul Hotel (270 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.barcelo.com/en-us/barcelo-hotels/hotels/turkey/istanbul/barcelo-istanbul/** International Hotel Chain - Barceló Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Martı Istanbul Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in 2012), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following a franchise agreement with the "Barceló Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



118) Crowne Plaza Istanbul - Old City Hotel (282 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istbm/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).

(Formerly the Ramada hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 1985), Merit Antique hotel, Crowne Plaza Istanbul Old City hotel and Wyndham Old City hotel, the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following a new franchise agreement with the "Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



119) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Sancaktepe Hotel (141 Rooms). Date opened - December 2018. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-by-wyndham-istanbul-sancaktepe/overview** International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Damatris Palace" hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2017), the hotel was rebranded in 2018 following a franchise agreement with the "Tryp by Wyndham Hotels" hotel chain).



120) Ibis Styles Ataşehir Hotel (76 Rooms). Date opened - January 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B4D7-ibis-styles-istanbul-atasehir/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels).



121) Radisson Collection Hotel, Vadistanbul (193 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2019. Hotel web site - https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-collection-vadistanbul International Hotel Chain - Radisson Collection Hotels (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the “Radisson Blu Hotel, Vadistanbul” since the hotel’s first opening in January 2019, the hotel was, following an extensive renovation, rebranded to become the “Radisson Collection Hotel, Vadistanbul”). 



122) Yotel Istanbul Airport Hotel (451 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.yotel.com/en/hotels/yotel-istanbul-airport-landside** International Hotel Chain - Yotel Hotels).

(Yotel Istanbul Airport Hotel comprises two parts - Yotel Istanbul Airport (Landside) with 277 rooms and YotelAir Istanbul Airport (Airside) with 174 rooms).



123) Radisson Residences, Vadistanbul (169 Apartment-style Rooms). Date opened - May 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.radisson.com/istanbul-hotel-tr-34485/istzd** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



124) Mercure Istanbul Sirkeci Hotel (59 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B4D8-mercure-istanbul-sirkeci/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels).



125) Holiday Inn Express Istanbul - Ataköy Metro Hotel (73 Rooms). Date opened - June 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/istanbul/istam/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Holiday Inn Express Hotels (InterContinental Hotels Group)



126) DoubleTree by Hilton Istanbul Esentepe Hotel (104 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2019. Hotel web site - **https://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/h...y-hilton-istanbul-esentepe-ISTESDI/index.html** International Hotel Chain - DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)

(Formerly the "Biz Cevahir" hotel (since its opening in 2013), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following a management agreement with the "DoubleTree by Hilton Hotels" hotel chain).



127) Sheraton Istanbul City Center Hotel (254 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsd-sheraton-istanbul-city-center/** International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)

(Formerly the "Titanic Downtown Beyoglu" hotel (since its opening in 2018), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following a franchise agreement with the "Sheraton Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



128) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Basin Express Hotel (67 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - July 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-encore-istanbul-basin-express/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



129) Mercure Istanbul Bakırköy Hotel (93 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B634-mercure-istanbul-bakirkoy/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mercure Hotels (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly the "Blue Regency" hotel (since the hotel's first opening in 2000), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following a franchise agreement with the "Mercure Hotels" hotel chain).



130) Radisson Residences Avrupa TEM (141 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date opened - September 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-avrupa-tem-istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Avrupa TEM Residences" (since the hotel's first opening in December 2011), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following a franchise agreement with the "Radisson Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



131) Sofitel Istanbul Taksim Hotel (202 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-B656-sofitel-istanbul-taksim-opening-november-2019/index.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Sofitel Hotels and Resorts (Accor Hotels).



132) Six Senses Kocataş Mansions, Istanbul Hotel (45 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.sixsenses.com/en/resorts/kocatas-mansions-istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Six Senses Hotels, Resorts and Spas (InterContinental Hotels Group).



133) Hagia Sophia Mansions Istanbul, Curio Collection by Hilton Hotel (78 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/isthsqq-hagia-sofia-mansions-istanbul/** International Hotel Chain - Curio Collection by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)

(Formerly the "Yeşil Ev" hotel (since the hotel's first opening in April 2010), the hotel was rebranded in 2019 following a franchise agreement with the "Curio Collection by Hilton Hotels" hotel chain).



134) JW Marriott Istanbul Bosphorus (130 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - International Hotel Chain - JW Marriott Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy)



135) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Topkapi Hotel (78 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-by-wyndham-istanbul-topkapi/overview** International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



136) Delta Hotels Istanbul Halic Hotel (126 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - December 2019. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdk-delta-hotels-istanbul-halic/** International Hotel Chain - Delta Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



137) La Quinta by Wyndham Istanbul Güneşli Hotel (404 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - January 2020. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/en-uk/laquinta/istanbul-turkey/la-quinta-istanbul-gunesli/overview** International Hotel Chain - La Quinta Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



138) Occidental Taksim Hotel (149 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - February 2020. Hotel web site - **https://www.barcelo.com/en-ww/occidental-taksim/** International Hotel Chain - Occidental Hotels & Resorts (Barceló Hotel Group).



139) Radisson Istanbul Sultanhamet Hotel (28 Rooms). Date opened - March 2020. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-istanbul-sultanahmet** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).

(Formerly the "Best Western Citadel Hotel" (since its opening in 2006), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following a new franchise agreement with the "Radisson Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



140) Radisson President Beyazit Istanbul Hotel (201 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2020. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-beyazit-istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group)

(Formerly the "Best Western Plus The President Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in ...), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following a new franchise agreement with the "Radisson Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



141) Hilton Mall of Istanbul Hotel (175 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2020. Hotel web site - **https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istmihi-hilton-mall-of-instanbul/** International Hotel Chain - Hilton Hotels & Resorts (Hilton Worldwide).



142) The Artisan Istanbul MGallery Hotel (136 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - November 2020. Hotel web site - **https://all.accor.com/hotel/9176/index.en.shtml** International Hotel Chain - The MGallery Hotel Collection (Accor Hotels).

(Formerly the "Mercure Istanbul Taksim Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in June 2014), the hotel was rebranded in 2020 following a new franchise agreement with "The MGallery Hotel Collection" hotel chain).



143) Mövenpick Living Istanbul West (87 Hotel Apartments). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - **https://all.accor.com/hotel/B868/index.en.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



144) Days Hotel by Wyndham Maltepe (80 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/days-inn/istanbul-turkey/days-hotel-istanbul-maltepe/overview** International Hotel Chain - Days Inn by Wyndham Hotels ( Wyndham Hotel Group).



145) Sheraton Levent Hotel (248 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsl-sheraton-istanbul-levent/** International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



146) The Bank Hotel Istanbul, A Member of Design Hotels (63 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - May 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istvk-the-bank-hotel-istanbul-a-member-of-design-hotels** International Hotel Chain - Design Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly "Vault Karakoy, The House Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in May 2014), the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following a franchise agreement with the "Design Hotels" hotel chain).



147) Ibis Styles Merter (211 Rooms). Date opened - May 2021. Hotel web site - **https://all.accor.com/hotel/B430/index.en.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Ibis Styles Hotels (Accor Hotels).



148) Orientbank Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (36 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istar-orientbank-hotel-istanbul-autograph-collection/** International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



149) Tryp by Wyndham Ataşehir (84 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-atasehir/overview** International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts).



150) Ramada by Wyndham Şile Hotel (76 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - June 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-istanbul-sile/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



151) Mandarin Oriental Bosphorus Hotel (100 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - August 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.mandarinoriental.com/istanbul/bosphorus/luxury-hotel** International Hotel Chain - Mandarin Oriental Hotels & Resorts.



152) Wanda Vista Istanbul Hotel (127 Rooms and Suites & 320 Serviced Residences). Date opened - August 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.wandahotels.com/en/hotel/wanda-vista-istanbul-booking-65-130** International Hotel Chain - Wanda Vista Hotels & Resorts.



153) Four Points by Sheraton Kağıthane Hotel (173 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - September 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istfk-four-points-istanbul-kagithane/** International Hotel Chain - Four Points by Sheraton Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



154) Delta Hotels Istanbul Levent Hotel (232 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istld-delta-hotels-istanbul-levent/** International Hotel Chain - Delta Hotels and Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).

(Formerly the "Park Dedeman Levent Hotel" (since the hotel's first opening in June 2015), the hotel was rebranded in October 2021 following a new franchise agreement with the "Delta Hotels & Resorts" hotel chain).



155) Address Hotel & Residences (182 Rooms and Suites and 197 Serviced Residences). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.addresshotels.com/en/future-destinations/** International Hotel Chain - Address Hotels & Resorts.



156) Mövenpick Istanbul Sabiha Gökcen Airport Hotel (294 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - **https://all.accor.com/hotel/B883/index.en.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



157) Mövenpick Istanbul Bosphorus Hotel (240 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - **https://all.accor.com/hotel/A477/index.en.shtml** International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels). 

(Formerly “The Plaza Hotel Istanbul” (since the hotel's first opening in 1995) and, later, the “Mercure Istanbul City Bosphorus Hotel”, the hotel was rebranded in 2021 following a new franchise agreement with the “Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts” hotel chain).



158) Residence Inn by Marriott Ataşehir Hotel (125 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - October 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istri-residence-inn-istanbul-atasehir/** International Hotel Chain - Residence Inn by Marriott Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



159) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Avcılar Hotel (111 Rooms). Date opened - November 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-encore-istanbul-avcilar/overview** International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



160) Radisson Hotel Harbiye (90 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-hotel-istanbul-harbiye** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



161) Tryp by Wyndham Istanbul Şişli Hotel (115 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/tryp/istanbul-turkey/tryp-istanbul-sisli-hotel/overview** International Hotel Chain - Tryp by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



162) Crowne Plaza Tuzla Viaport Marina Hotel (259 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - March 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/istanbul/isttv/hoteldetail** International Hotel Chain - Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts (InterContinental Hotels Group).



163) Adahan DeCamondo Pera, Autograph Collection (50 Rooms and Suites, including 34 Rooms and 16 Suites). Date opened - March 2021. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istad-adahan-decamondo-pera-autograph-collection/** International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



164) Royan Hotel Hagia Sophia Istanbul, a Member of Radisson Individuals (48 Rooms and Suites). Date opened - April 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.radissonhotels.com/en-us/hotels/radisson-individuals-royan-hagia-sophia-istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Individuals Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



165) JW Marriott Istanbul Marmara Sea Hotel (204 Rooms and Suites & 62 Residences). Date opened - May 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istms-jw-marriott-hotel-istanbul-marmara-sea/** International Hotel Chain - JW Marriott Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



166) Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Old City Hotel (73 Rooms). Date opened - June 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istithx-hampton-istanbul-old-city/** International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide). 



167) Sheraton Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel (269 Rooms and Suites, including 265 Rooms and 4 Suites). Date opened - July 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istsi-sheraton-istanbul-esenyurt/** International Hotel Chain - Sheraton Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy). 



168) Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul Sultanahmet Hotel (211 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - October 2022. Hotel web site - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul Sultanahmet | ISTANBUL, TR Hotels International Hotel Chain - Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotel Group).



169) Ramada Encore by Wyndham Maltepe Hotel (84 Rooms). Date to be opened – October 2022. Hotel web site - ... International Hotel Chain - Ramada Encore by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



170) DeCamondo Galata, a Tribute Portfolio Hotel (95 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - October 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istdc-decamondo-galata-a-tribute-portfolio-hotel/** International Hotel Chain - Tribute Portfolio Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



171) Radisson Hotel Apartments Delta Istanbul Esenyurt Hotel (240 Hotel Apartments). Date to be opened - October 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.hotel-online.com/press_...son-hotel-apartments-delta-istanbul-esenyurt/** International Hotel Chain - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts (Radisson Hotel Group).



172) The Burdock Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (93 Rooms and Suites, including 86 Rooms and 7 Suites). Date to be opened – October 2022. Hotel web site - Burdock Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



173) Marriott Executive Apartments Istanbul Florya (76 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date to be opened - October 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/istfe-marriott-executive-apartments-istanbul-fulya/ International Hotel Chain - Marriott Executive Apartments Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy Hotels).



174) The Westin Istanbul Nişantaşı Hotel (150 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - October 2022. Hotel web site - https://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-photos/istnw-the-westin-istanbul-nisantasi/ International Hotel Chain - Westin Hotels & Resorts (Marriott Bonvoy).



175) Orient Occident (Basiret Han) Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection (40 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened – November 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.businesstraveller.com/business-travel/2021/08/22/marriott-to-open-10-properties-in-turkey-by-the-end-of-2022/** International Hotel Chain - Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy).



176) Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Arnavutköy (200 Rooms). Date to be opened – December 2022. Hotel web site - **https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/istarhx-hampton-istanbul-arnavutkoy/** International Hotel Chain - Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide). 



177) Days Hotel by Wyndham Esenyurt (176 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - December 2022. Hotel web site - **https://corporate.wyndhamhotels.com/news-releases/wyndham-launches-days-inn-by-wyndham-brand-in-turkey/** International Hotel Chain - Days Inn by Wyndham Hotels (Wyndham Hotel Group).



178) Mövenpick Living Istanbul Çamlıvadi (65 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date to be opened - December 2022. Hotel web site - Mövenpick Living Istanbul Camlivadi International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



179) Mövenpick Istanbul West Zeytinburnu Hotel (230 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - **https://www.turizmaktuel.com/haber/zeytinburnu-na-movenpick-hotel-geliyor** International Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



180) Bomonti Arjaan by Rotana Hotel (87 Hotel Apartments). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - **https://www.rotana.com/newsarticle/2646** International Hotel Chain - Arjaan Hotel Apartments by Rotana (Rotana Hotel Management Corporation).



181) The Peninsula Istanbul Hotel (177 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - https://www.peninsula.com/en/istanbul International Hotel Chain - Peninsula Hotels & Resorts (The Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels, Limited).



182) Citadines Neba Garden Hotel (150 Serviced Hotel Apartments). Date to be opened - January 2023. Hotel web site - **https://www.discoverasr.com/en/citadines/turkey/citadines-neba-garden-istanbul** International Hotel Chain - Citadines Apart Hotels (The Ascott Limited).



183) Mövenpick Living Istanbul Saklıvadi (164 Serviced Suite Apartments). Date to be opened – July 2023. Hotel web site - https://press.accor.com/africa-and-...h-45-years-of-track-record-in-real-e/?lang=en In**ternational Hotel Chain - Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts (Accor Hotels).



184) Ibis Istanbul Airport (150 Rooms and Suites). Date to be opened - July 2023. Hotel web site - ... International Hotel Chain - Ibis Hotels (Accor Hotels).*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 3 October 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Sultanahmet".


*Hotel name**Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Sultanahmet**Hotel capacity**211 Rooms and Suites**Date opened**📅 3 October 2022**Hotel official website*Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul Sultanahmet | ISTANBUL, TR Hotels*International hotel chain**Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Sultanahmet*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 31 October 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Arnavutköy".


*Hotel name**Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Arnavutköy**Hotel capacity**200 Rooms**Date opened*📅 *31 October 2022**Hotel official website**Hampton by Hilton Istanbul Arnavutkoy**International hotel chain**Hampton by Hilton Hotels (Hilton Worldwide)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍*Arnavutköy*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 31 October 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "The Burdock Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection".


*Hotel name**The Burdock Hotel Istanbul, Autograph Collection**Hotel capacity**93 Rooms and Suites (including 86 Rooms and 7 Suites)**Date opened*📅 *31 October 2022**Hotel official website**Overview **International hotel chain**Autograph Collection Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Karaköy*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 07 November 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "DeCamondo Galata, a Tribute Portfolio Hotel".


*Hotel name**DeCamondo Galata, a Tribute Portfolio Hotel**Hotel capacity**95 Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *07 November 2022**Hotel official website**Overview **International hotel chain**Tribute Portfolio Hotels * *(Marriott Bonvoy)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Beyoğlu*

*"**DeCamondo Galata, a Tribute Portfolio Hotel**" holds the distinction of being the first "Tribute Portfolio Hotels"-branded hotel to open in Istanbul and Türkiye.

"**DeCamondo Galata, a Tribute Portfolio Hotel**" comprises two separate historic buildings, the 60-room "DeCamondo Galata Banque Building" (Bahtiyar Han) located on the "Bankalar Caddesi" avenue and the 35-room "DeCamondo Galata House Building" located on the "Felek Sokağı" street.























*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 21 November 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Marriott Executive Apartments Istanbul Fulya".


*Hotel name**Marriott Executive Apartments Istanbul Fulya **Hotel capacity**76 Serviced Apartments**Date opened*📅 *21 November 2022**Hotel official website*
*Overview *
*International hotel chain**Marriott Executive Apartments Hotels (Marriott Bonvoy)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Fulya*

*At the time of opening on 21 November 2022, "Marriott Executive Apartments Istanbul Fulya" held the distinction of being the first "Marriott Executive Apartments"-branded hotel to open in Istanbul and Türkiye.*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 05 December 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "The Westin Istanbul Nişantaşı".


*Hotel name**The Westin Istanbul Nişantaşı**Hotel capacity**150 Rooms and Suites **Date opened*📅 *05 December 2022**Hotel official website*
*Overview *
*International hotel chain**The Westin Hotels & Resorts* *(Marriott Bonvoy)**Hotel location in Istanbul*📍 *Nişantaşı*

*At the time of opening on 05 December 2022, "The Westin Istanbul Nişantaşı" held the distinction of being the first "The Westin"-branded hotel to open in Istanbul and Türkiye.*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On 16 December 2022, a new international chain hotel opened in Istanbul, "Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Istanbul Silivri".


*Hotel name**Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Silivri**Hotel capacity**158 Rooms and Suites**Date opened*📅 *16 December 2022**Hotel official website*
*https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/ramada/istanbul-turkey/ramada-plaza-silivri/ *
*International hotel chain**Ramada Plaza by Wyndham Hotels & Resorts (Wyndham Hotels & Resorts)**Hotel location in Istanbul**📍 Silivri*


----------

